# La mia anima gemella è sposata



## Non registrato (29 Maggio 2006)

*La mia anima gemella è sposata*

L'avevo sempre sognata da bambino, una donna così. La cercavo nelle compagne di scuola, nelle amiche, nelle colleghe. Sapevo che da qualche parte esisteva, e la aspettavo. Ma compiuti i trenta mi sono rassegnato, e fidanzato con una ragazza carina, simpatica, dolce, fragile, con tanta voglia di formare una famiglia, e un'ammirazione sconfinata per me. Le ho voluto, le voglio ancora bene. Ora è la madre dei miei figli, e certamente la amo.
Ma cinque anni fa ho finalmente incontrato LEI. Intelligentissima, simpaticissima, sensualissima... e purtroppo sposatissima! Non ho potuto farne a meno, e l'ho sottoposta a una corte serrata, alla quale dopo qualche mese ha ceduto...
Non è una questione "di letto": la amo, è la mia donna, la mia anima gemella, so che il nostro rapporto durerà tutta la vita, perché era destino che ci incontrassimo. Io vivo per lei, dentro di lei, so che il mio amore è ricambiato, anche se probabilmente non con la stessa intensità.
Immagino e sogno spesso come sarebbe bella la vita con lei. Ma la amo troppo per chiederle di lasciare suo marito (che lei comunque ama e con cui ha un bellissimo rapporto) e i suoi figli. E così conduciamo questa vita parallela, in cui gli incontri sessuali sono ridotti al minimo, per ragioni di prudenza, ma in cui il rapporto sentimentale è vivo e potente.
Fare l'amore con lei è una esperienza meravigliosa, mi batte il cuore solo a pensare a lei, con mia moglie non mi è mai successo nulla del genere.
Guardo i miei figli, e vorrei che assomigliassero a lei! Guardo i suoi e vorrei che somigliassero a me!
Sensi di colpa? Non ne ho! Sono una brava persona, non faccio mancare nulla a mia moglie e alla mia famiglia, ma sono innamorato: è così grave?


----------



## Verena67 (30 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> L'avevo sempre sognata da bambino, una donna così. La cercavo nelle compagne di scuola, nelle amiche, nelle colleghe. Sapevo che da qualche parte esisteva, e la aspettavo. Ma compiuti i trenta mi sono rassegnato, e fidanzato con una ragazza carina, simpatica, dolce, fragile, con tanta voglia di formare una famiglia, e un'ammirazione sconfinata per me. Le ho voluto, le voglio ancora bene. Ora è la madre dei miei figli, e certamente la amo.


 
Sembra la mia storia, solo con - oserei dire - un pizzico di coraggio in più o in meno, non saprei.

Te la posto in forma di favola

	
	
		
		
	


	





C'era una volta una principessa. Viveva serena, con suo marito, i suoi figli,
i suoi interessi, i suoi amici. La mattina venivano gli uccellini a vestirla,
come Cenerentola 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per carità aveva anche lei i suoi momenti "no", ma andava avanti, ogni giorno
qualche piccolo sacrificio per la famiglia ed era sostanzialmente se non
felice, serena.
Finché un giorno ....un bel giorno d'autunno arrivò un principe bruno, alto
e tenebroso che lei aveva conosciuto taaaanti anni fa e aveva taaaanto amato.
Il Principe le disse "Vieni via con me, anch'io ti ho sempre amato, tutto
il resto è stato una sbaglio: noi due siamo nati per appartenerci".
Lei resistette....resistette....resistette...ma il principe era così ammaliante,
le prometteva il "per sempre" che aveva sempre sognato, era così accattivante,
così intenso, così appassionato...così deciso a farla sua ....e lei ahimé
cedette. La sventurata rispose.

Dopo alcuni mesi di immenso amore e passione il Principe cominciò a farfugliare
che forse...si....le voleva bene....ma si era sbagliato...non poteva lasciare
sua moglie...i suoi figli...il suo castello....non era poi così importante,
no?! Capita di "sbagliarsi", no?! Non si poteva "vedersi" e basta? Stare
insieme quando capitava e poi tutti felici contenti a casa propria, ad ingannare
i rispettivi consorti?

La principessa pensò che il principe, con rispetto parlando, fosse un gran
COGLIONE!!

Fine della storia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Come vedi non c'è il lieto fine.

Un bacio


----------



## Non registrato (30 Maggio 2006)

Grazie per la tua risposta Verena67. Ho letto qua e là la tua storia...
Vorrei precisare una cosa, perché non so se sono stato chiaro la prima volta: se LEI, la mia anima gemella, fosse libera, non esiterei un momento a lasciare la mia famiglia, per quanto voglia bene a mia moglie, ed ami i miei figli. Non farei loro mancare nulla, e soffrirei immensamente nel farli soffrire, ma... seguirei l'Amore.
Ma LEI ama suo marito, e so che non lo lascerebbe mai. Mi dice spesso che io sono la sua anima gemella, ma suo marito è l'altra metà della mela... C'è chi non l'incontra per tutta la vita, lei ci ha incontrati entrambi! Del resto non posso darle torto: suo marito è un uomo splendido come lei, e la ama profondamente. Io lo stimo, lo apprezzo, lo rispetto... lo invidio!
Tu hai lasciato il tuo amante perché non se la sentiva di darti qualcosa di più. Io senza di lei non vivo, mi manca l'aria, non riuscirei a tollerare il resto della mia esistenza, tremo al pensiero che sia lei, un giorno, a dirmi "basta". Ma anche in quel caso la amerò e le starò accanto, come posso, fino alla fine dei miei giorni.
E non è solo un "accontentarmi" delle briciole di vita che mi dona: la amo, e la voglio felice, e so che se lasciasse la sua famiglia per me non potrebbe esserlo. Lei per me viene prima di tutto, anche di me stesso.
Un abbraccio affettuoso!


----------



## Non registrato (30 Maggio 2006)

io sto vivendo una realta' molto simile alla tua
solo che io sono dalla parte della tua anima gemella.
amo mio marito e i miei figli,eppure ho un amante,che mi da' la carica x continuare la mia vita.
penso pero' che per nulla lascerei la mia famiglia,neanche x lui.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Maggio 2006)

In un certo senso vi invidio entrambi.
Tu, che riesci a sopportare che lei non lasci mai il suo "splendido" marito, e tu, il cui amante ti da' la carica ma che non lasceresti comunque mai la tua famiglia.

Voi siete (abbastanza) felici, mi sembra.

Io e il mio amante (anche lui, lo so per certo, ieri l'ho sentito e ho percepito molto chiaramente la sua sofferenza) stiamo invece soffrendo come cani. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però alla fine ciascuno sa dentro di sé cosa è GIUSTO per lui, e per me essere SOLO l'altra donna non è abbastanza. Non lo è mai stato, e non lo sarà mai. E francamente non mi sarebbe sembrato giusto e dignitoso nemmeno nei confronti dei rispettivi coniugi, ma questa - ovviamente - è solo la MIA percezione. Mio marito me lo disse chiaramente: Piuttosto lasciami, ma non ingannarmi, e io lo rispetto per questo.

Sarà un limite caratteriale, il mio, ma è così.

Sarei stata felice di incontrare l'amore in un uomo che, come me e te, fosse pronto - senza peraltro ignorare le famiglie preesistenti, anzi! - a RIFARSI UNA VITA CON ME: purtroppo non è andata così, e ho il cuore a pezzi.

Un bacio a tutti


----------



## Non registrato (30 Maggio 2006)

*x verena*

mi è molto chiaro il tuo concetto,
io sto vivendo invece una situazione completamente diversa,io a casa sto bene con mio marito e i miei bimbi e traggo amore e affetto da loro.
ma con il mio amante mi sento completa,soprattutto a livello mentale lui mi scrive sms ogni gg e io ne traggo beneficio,quando ci vediamo stiamo abbracciati per molto tempo e io penso che ho bisogno proprio di tutto questo,cose che ho chiesto, ribadito e ancora richiesto piu volte a mio marito,ma lui dice che sono cose da fidanzati e forse proprio dopo questa frase e proprio in quel giusto momento ho conosciuto lui che mi da' tutto questo che ora ho un amante e che ringrazio perche' la mia vita stava diventando davvero una nullità


----------



## Verena67 (30 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> ma con il mio amante mi sento completa,soprattutto a livello mentale lui mi scrive sms ogni gg e io ne traggo beneficio,quando ci vediamo stiamo abbracciati per molto tempo e io penso che ho bisogno proprio di tutto questo,cose che ho chiesto, ribadito e ancora richiesto piu volte a mio marito,ma lui dice che sono cose da fidanzati e forse proprio dopo questa frase e proprio in quel giusto momento ho conosciuto lui che mi da' tutto questo che ora ho un amante e che ringrazio perche' la mia vita stava diventando davvero una nullità


Io ho un sacco di amici che mi danno questo: sono una donna ammirata, corteggiatori ne ho sempre avuti, ho una fitta rete di "aspiranti" che mi mandano sms, mail, etc., che mi "rinforzano" affettivamente, e rafforzano il mio ego, e mi danno anche solo conforto, amicizia, ascolto, etc.
Ma io amo solo il mio ex amante, e ho amato sempre e solo lui. E con lui quello che a te da' conforto a me straziava...perché vorrei di più, vorrei tutto, e non posso accontentarmi di niente di meno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sto soffrendo come un cane, so che anche lui non sta bene, ma non mi basta. Non può bastarmi.
Ribadisco che ti invidio. Riesci a godere del meglio di una relazione clandestina senza abbatterti di ciò che non puoi avere. Avanzo un'ipotesi: forse che in fondo in fondo non sei così innamoratissima di nessuno dei due?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio


----------



## serenity (30 Maggio 2006)

verena tesoro, comprendo pienamente il tuo stato d animo e concordo con te circa l ultimo post. Anche io volevo di piu', volevo tutto. Gli sms le telefonate, le mail ad un certo puntp diventano uno strazio: sono davvero nulla rispetto a quello che vorresti  cioe vivere completamente quella persona.
Si, certo, sapere di essere nei suoi pensieri, di essere desiderata, di essere parte della sua vita dà gioia, ma il non poterlo vedere quando si vuole, non poter dormire accanto a lui, dover andar via dopo esser stata con lui è davvero lacerante!
io non so come faccia la nostra amica, davvero! e un po' di invidia per non aver saputo vivere con la stessa serenità la stessa situazione devo dire che ce l ho 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma quello che ho sempre pensato è che se davvero le premesse ci sono, se c'è il sentimento e la voglia di stare insieme allora che senso ha ingannare i rispettivi partner? non sarebbe  meglio lasciarli liberi e non costringerli a vivere un surrogato d amore?  è solo un gioco al massacro... per tutti... a meno che, come sostieni tu ( e credo anche io) quel sentimento non sia Amore  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    .


----------



## Verena67 (30 Maggio 2006)

serenity ha detto:
			
		

> Ma quello che ho sempre pensato è che se davvero le premesse ci sono, se c'è il sentimento e la voglia di stare insieme allora che senso ha ingannare i rispettivi partner? non sarebbe meglio lasciarli liberi e non costringerli a vivere un surrogato d amore? è solo un gioco al massacro... per tutti... a meno che, come sostieni tu ( e credo anche io) quel sentimento non sia Amore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie cara per il conforto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Oggi sono proprio un po' giù, sentirlo così "dolorante" e insieme freddo nei miei confronti ieri non ha aiutato.
Io so che ero pronta a rifarmi una vita, lui no, e tutta la sua pretesa "sofferenza" non cambia questo quadro di uno iota.
Devo solo buttarmelo alle spalle. E si, in fondo penso che se uno davvero AMA supera tutto, anche la vigliaccheria spacciata per "principio morale" (specie quando poi tali principi svaniscono all'atto di tradire, magari per ANNI, la propria moglie...cosa che davvero trovo rivoltante e che non imporrò mai a mio marito)
un bacio


----------



## serenity (30 Maggio 2006)

verena io e te siamo molto simili. e leggere le tue parole è come guardarmi dentro. Questi signori che ci sono capitati non sono nè piu nè meno che vigliacchi.  Inutile che ci parlino di sogni e di quanto sarebbe bello etc etc.  Se davvero tutte le cose che hanno detto delle loro compagne ufficiali fossero vere beh, allora o sono dei santi martiri votati al sacrificio in nome di una causa che non gli appartiene oppure non so!
Io credo che la loro sia solo una situazione di comodo dalla quale difficilmente si staccheranno. Tu continua per la tua strada, non farti intenerire dalla sua sofferenza (pooiche stai soffrendo anche tu per lui) e ricorda che se davvero lui ti ama  dovrà trovare il coraggio di mettersi davvero in discussione. Basta nascondersi dietro un dito, e dire che le signore mogli morirebbero se loro le lasciassero! beh.... si. una possibilità c'è... forse potrebbero morire di gioia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   . sono tutte scuse ( e peraltro anche banalissime) per scaricarsi la coscienza ed invitarci a sacrificarci in nome di un Amore che esiste si, ma solo da parte nostra.

ti stringo forte forte

sery


----------



## Verena67 (30 Maggio 2006)

serenity ha detto:
			
		

> Tu continua per la tua strada, non farti intenerire dalla sua sofferenza (pooiche stai soffrendo anche tu per lui) e ricorda che se davvero lui ti ama dovrà trovare il coraggio di mettersi davvero in discussione. Basta nascondersi dietro un dito, e dire che le signore mogli morirebbero se loro le lasciassero! beh.... si. una possibilità c'è... forse potrebbero morire di gioia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non potevi dirlo meglio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io sicuramente non mollo la linea dura (NO PASARAN) e come dici tu se non si mette in discussione ORA non lo farà MAI.
A volte per ottenere ciò che si vuole e si merita l'unico modo è lasciarlo andare. Se è tuo, torna, altrimenti non è tuo affatto, e non vale la pena perderci il sonno.
Un bacio e grazie


----------



## Non registrato (30 Maggio 2006)

*verena e serenity*

io sto vivendo questo momento da neanche un mese,quindi ritengo che ancora sono in fase crescente e mi accontento di ogni suo sms o di poterlo vedere una volta alla settimana..
il resto seguira' e di questo vi terro' informate,ma forse avendo un marito a fianco,con cui tutto fila liscio,non sento  una necessita' di cambiamento radicale della mia vita x vivere con il mio amante
a voi quando è scattata questa necessita?


----------



## serenity (30 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> io sto vivendo una realta' molto simile alla tua
> solo che io sono dalla parte della tua anima gemella.
> amo mio marito e i miei figli,eppure ho un amante,che mi da' la carica x continuare la mia vita.
> penso pero' che per nulla lascerei la mia famiglia,neanche x lui.


 
e non avverti mai il desiderio di averlo tutto per te? riesci a far l amore con tuo marito?  riesci a scindere i due rapporti alla perfezione insomma?
anche a me dava la carica sentire il "broccolatore" (ormai questo è il suo nome qui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )
ma non vivevo bene: se non ricevevo i suoi sms iniziavo a chiedermi dove fosse, se stesse bene, e comunque sentirmi esclusa nella realta dei fatti ( perche nei pensieri e nei sogni a suo dire c ero eccome), beh mi faceva mancare qualcosa.
e alla lunga credo che questo pesi...


----------



## serenity (30 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> io sto vivendo questo momento da neanche un mese,quindi ritengo che ancora sono in fase crescente e mi accontento di ogni suo sms o di poterlo vedere una volta alla settimana..
> il resto seguira' e di questo vi terro' informate,ma forse avendo un marito a fianco,con cui tutto fila liscio,non sento una necessita' di cambiamento radicale della mia vita x vivere con il mio amante
> a voi quando è scattata questa necessita?


la necessita di cambiamento credo che sia la molla che fa scattare il meccanismo di ricerca di compensazioni piu o meno fisiche (io non ho mai fatto l amore con quello che si è definito il  mio amante, ma lo sentivo comunque estremamente vicino, quindi ahime' è come se fosse accaduto). almeno per quanto mi riguarda non ero alla ricerca di nulla di particolare se non di un rapporto sincero di amicizia. poi le cose si sono "evolute" e siamo finiti dove siamo finiti. Certo tu sei nella fase iniziale in cui sembra che tutto possa bastarti ,e se riuscirai a fartelo bastare è probabile anche che la cosa duri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .
Ma scusami, se tutto fila liscio con tuo marito, cosa ti ha spinto tra le braccia dell altro????


----------



## serenity (30 Maggio 2006)

*verena67*



			
				Verena67 ha detto:
			
		

> Non potevi dirlo meglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


verena tesoro, vorrei farti leggere una mail che lui mi scrisse quando la sua signora lo evito' come la peste dopo aver trovato gli sms per l "amichetta" di turno... ti spaventeresti per l ipocrisia di cui è intrisa... L ho letta mille volte, ho sottolineato le sue mille contraddizioni, ho pianto leggendo quanto fosse meravigliosa quella santa donna, ma poi sai cosa ho capito? che queste persone non hanno nessun genere coscienza, che quel giorno lei era stupenda perche voleva mollarlo, ma che il giorno dopo sarebbe tornata ad essere l insignificante donna che  tradisce da 30 anni! queste persone non sanno nemmeno cosa sia l Amore! Non hanno nulla da perdere Verena, tantomeno la loro dignità, sepolta chissa dove. Prendono finche possono o meglio finche NOI glielo permettiamo, un po di qua e un po di là... 
E francamente tesoro mio non so se augurarti che lui torni o meno. Se fosse stato davvero un UOMO avrebbe avuto il coraggio e la COERENZA di agire in base a cio' che ti aveva sempre detto... ( ma che cappero parlano a fare sti tizi mi chiedo io??? magari perche' è il copione che lo impone???? mah...)


----------



## Non registrato (30 Maggio 2006)

io nel mio amante ho trovato un feeling a livello mentale
ci siamo intesi subito ed è questo che mi attrae di lui,ogni gg mi manda sms che mi fanno brillare la mia piccola fiamma che si stava spegnendo ogni gg che passava.
lui non è bello fisicamente ma a livello mentale c'è una grandissima intesa,ci guardiamo negli occhi e capiamo cosa vogliamo,cosi dopo un abbraccio e l'altro ci sono finita a letto,ma non è per il suo fisico o per quello che posso avere da lui a letto che ho l'amante,ma x il bellissimo feeling instaurato dopo 2 mesi di conoscenza in un corso di psicologi


----------



## serenity (30 Maggio 2006)

beh... tutti troviamo un "feeling a livello mentale" nei nostri amanti, altrimenti sarebbe davvero squallido! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




se non ci dessero emozioni (o come le ha stupendamente definite Fedigrafo "carezze all anima") non staremmo nemmeno qui a parlarne.
Anche per me era la stessa cosa: feeling, empatia, condivisione di pensieri ed emozioni. Pero' poi è subentrato il disagio (mio) nel vivere una situazione "ambigua"... Boh... se riesci a viverla cosi che dire: beata te!

con invidia  

	
	
		
		
	


	









sery


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> io sto vivendo questo momento da neanche un mese,quindi ritengo che ancora sono in fase crescente e mi accontento di ogni suo sms o di poterlo vedere una volta alla settimana..
> il resto seguira' e di questo vi terro' informate,ma forse avendo un marito a fianco,con cui tutto fila liscio,non sento una necessita' di cambiamento radicale della mia vita x vivere con il mio amante
> a voi quando è scattata questa necessita?


 
Ti faccio la cronologia esatta (per tua comodità).
Lui è tornato nella mia vita il 22 novembre. Il 20 dicembre eravamo già amanti. Due mesi e mezzo (ovviamente) meravigliosi sono trascorsi così, tra tenerezze infinite e passioni (nota che noi abitiamo a 800 km di distanza, ma in quei due mesi e mezzi ci siamo incontrati ben cinque volte).
Io voglio bene a mio marito, sto (abbastanza) bene con lui, ma ammetto che patisco la sua "freddezza" e la sua disaffezione (lui è molto interessato a famiglia e lavoro, ma non dedica assolutamente nessun interesse o quasi al rapporto di coppia).
Stare così meravigliosamente bene, sia a livello fisico che emotivo, con una persona che diceva di avermi sempre amato, e rimpianto, mi ha fatto ovviamente desiderare una nuova vita, al fianco di un uomo che amavo da sempre e che mi amava da sempre DAVVERO.
Ci si sentiva al telefono due, tre ore al giorno, tutte le sere nottate al MSN, lui parlava dei miei genitori come dei "suoi suoceri", parlavamo di avere un figlio, etc.
CHE IDIOTI! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Troppo bello per essere vero, eh?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A fine gennaio ci fu la prima lite: lui mi raccontò di un tragico lutto familiare che aveva "unito" lui e la sua consorte parecchi anni prima. Capii subito dove voleva andare a parare, e lì fu la prima volta che mi disse (dopo due mesi e mezzo di assicurazioni "Voglio sposarti, avere un figlio con te, etc.) "Non mi sento pronto a lasciare i miei, dammi tempo".
Gliene diedi, scioccamente. Andammo ancora avanti. Dopo un magnifico incontro di due giorni a Roma, in cui fummo davvero felici, il giorno di S. Valentino (sic!) scoppiò una lite furibonda: lui mi disse che ero una "manipolatrice". Siccome sono tutto fuorché una manipolatrice, mi offesi e lo lasciai. Andai al mare con mio marito (a Torino c'erano le olimpiadi) e in quel periodo tornammo insieme discutendone telefonicamente e via MSN. Lui alternava momenti di grandissima affettuosità a lontananze inspiegabili. Es. a volte faceva le tre di notte al MSN, altre volte spariva per due giorni. Il 7 marzo mi scocciai e lo lasciai DI NUOVO. Lui mi implorò di tornare con lui. Passammo un magnifico mese (quello di marzo) e ci incontrammo con grande passionalità e amore. Eravamo sereni entrambi. Dopo un ultimo, appassionatissimo incontro il 7 aprile, lui divenne di nuovo (come dopo Roma!!! Non ci vedi un trend?! Tanto più si emozionava a stare con, tanto più subito dopo si allontanava....forse che io minacciavo la sua "bellissima famiglia"?!) freddo e distante. Il mese di aprile fu piuttosto stranito, io feci un viaggio con mio marito (secondo trend: appena io stavo in famiglia e facevo qualcosa con mio marito, lui cadeva nel baratro della disperazione...), lui non mi chiamava per giorni e poi mi mandava messaggi disperanti (tipo "Muoio per te, senza te"), e io ero sempre più confusa. Il week - end del primo maggio è stato invece per ben 3 giorni senza mandarmi nemmeno un sms.
Offesa a morte, ho chiuso: gli ho detto, basta con le tue vuote dichiarazioni d'amore. O stiamo insieme, sul serio, e andiamo a vivere insieme, o quantomeno ci muoviamo IN QUELLA DIREZIONE, anche con calma, oppure lasciamoci.  Lui mi fa "Non sono pronto, dammi tempo per decidere..." e io gli ho detto "Basta. Io chiudo qui. Se decidi qualcosa, ti sto ad ascoltare".
Sono seguite due settimane di silenzio, a volte interrotte dalle sue chiamate per "parlarne". E se ne parlava inutilmente, perché il suo leit - motiv era sempre "ti amo tanto, ma i miei non li lascio".
Faccio presente che io sono una donna abbastanza benestante, ho un ruolo di potere pubblico, un sacco di conoscenze influenti. Gli avrei, scusato il cinismo, fatto fare pure carriera e "sistemato" i figli. E sicuramente non era mia intenzione abbandonare né la mia famiglia, né la sua.
Insomma, senza togliere nulla a nessuno, non sono l'ultima delle sciampiste.
Gli ho dato un'ultima chance quando sono stata a Roma per lavoro due settimane fa: mi ha implorato di vederlo, per parlarne. Gli ho detto : ok. Vediamoci.
Con un sms, ha disdetto l'appuntamento, senza un commento.
L'ho sentito l'altro ieri, faceva l'offeso e il sofferente.
E secondo te io dovrei ingannare mio marito per un uomo così?!
Si, purtroppo lo amo ancora, ma anche l'amore deve incontrare la ragione, e soprattutto la dignità.
Un bacio


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2006)

serenity ha detto:
			
		

> E francamente tesoro mio non so se augurarti che lui torni o meno. Se fosse stato davvero un UOMO avrebbe avuto il coraggio e la COERENZA di agire in base a cio' che ti aveva sempre detto... ( ma che cappero parlano a fare sti tizi mi chiedo io??? magari perche' è il copione che lo impone???? mah...)


non temere, questo intendevo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non penso proprio me lo riprenderei anche se, per magia, ricomparisse "In ginocchio da me", pronto a farsi una vita.
Credo che le palle uno debba mostrarle  quando è il momento, mai a scoppio ritardato. E purtroppo io non mi fido più di lui, e se poi mi dicesse di si, io sfasciassi la mia famiglia e lui si tirasse indietro all'ultimo?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Personalmente quest'esperienza m'ha guarita dal desiderio dell'sms o della mail "lusingatoria", e non credo avrò mai più esperienze extraconiugali, a meno che non mi avvenga di incontrare un uomo di cui mi innamorassi e che fosse davvero DEGNO. innamorato, sincero e coraggioso
Un bacio


----------



## Verena67 (31 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> io nel mio amante ho trovato un feeling a livello mentale
> ci siamo intesi subito ed è questo che mi attrae di lui,ogni gg mi manda sms che mi fanno brillare la mia piccola fiamma che si stava spegnendo ogni gg che passava.
> lui non è bello fisicamente ma a livello mentale c'è una grandissima intesa,ci guardiamo negli occhi e capiamo cosa vogliamo,cosi dopo un abbraccio e l'altro ci sono finita a letto,ma non è per il suo fisico o per quello che posso avere da lui a letto che ho l'amante,ma x il bellissimo feeling instaurato dopo 2 mesi di conoscenza in un corso di psicologi


Dici due cose che secondo me danno il perché del tuo "contentamento".
1) Non sei innamorata di lui.
Lui sta solo appagando il tuo desiderio di novità, di sentirsi ammirata, capita (desiderio naturalissimo e del tutto lecito). Vedrai che dopo un po' l'sms non ti dirà più nulla, diventerà standard, perché non credo ci sia amore, nel caso di specie.
2) La circostanza che il sesso NON E' FENOMENALE è ancora più significativa.
Non è una storia che durerà, cerca di vivertela con leggerezza e non farti stupidamente scoprire dal coniuge, inutile dargli un dolore. E' solo una fase.

Tutto sommato ti è andata bene, mi semrba.
Un bacio


----------



## Non registrato (1 Giugno 2006)

Buongiorno amiche! Sono Max, l'autore iniziale del post, e ho letto con grande attenzione tutte le vostre risposte. Mi colpisce molto la determinazione di Verena67, nel volere "tutto" o "niente". Ed anche la rapidità in cui tutta la storia si è svolta! In quattro o cinque mesi! La mia esperienza, le mie emozioni, i miei desideri sono molto diversi.
La mia storia dura da oltre quattro anni, anche noi abitiamo a centinaia di chilometri di distanza, ma anche noi riusciamo a vederci con una certa frequenza, sia da soli, sia in incontri "ufficiali" con le rispettive famiglie. E non nascondo che queste occasioni familiari mi piacciono quasi quanto i nostri incontri a porte chiuse.
Io la amo. E' la donna della mia vita, e averla trovata mi riempie di gioia. Certo, l'ho incontrata troppo tardi, quando molti "giochi" erano già fatti. Probabilmente se il Destino ci avesse voluti marito e moglie anziché amanti ci avrebbe fatti conoscere prima. Lo ripeto: io sarei pronto a rivoluzionare la mia vita per lei: perché voglio bene a mia moglie, ma l'ho sposata con la ragione, non con il cuore, la pancia, l'anima, come avrei fatto, anzi, farei, con LEI. Ma so bene che la sua situazione è diversa: che non ama me più di quanto ami suo marito, con cui ha condiviso 25 anni della sua vita, e a cui ha dato te figli. Non potrei strapparla dalle sue braccia, dai suoi affetti, perché si spegnerebbe, e non è questo che voglio! Io voglio essere per lei la parte dolce della vita. Voglio essere la spalla forte a cui appoggiarsi sempre, voglio esaudire i suoi desideri, risolvere i suoi problemi. Senza rubarle la "sua" vita.
Mi piace quando ci vediamo tutti insieme che lei trascorra del tempo coi miei figli e con mia moglie (che fra l'altro trae da questo rapporto grandi benefici), e a mia volta mi piace conversare o fare sport con suo marito, e intrattenermi coi suoi figli. L'ultima gravidanza l'ha avuta quasi in contemporanea con la seconda di mia moglie, ed io ho seguito entrambe con identico interesse ed affetto, ed ho partecipato alla nascita della sua terzogenita con la stessa intensità con cui ho accolto mio figlio.
Adoro vederla girare in casa mia, toccare le nostre cose, così come amo frequentare la sua, sfogliare i libri che legge lei, ascoltare i suoi cd...
Non potrei rinunciare a tutto questo solo perché non posso averla solo per me! Che senso avrebbe perdere queste delizie della vita, unicamente perché abbiamo anche altri affetti con cui condividere l'esistenza?
Dopo oltre quattro anni penso che abbiamo trovato il nostro equilibrio. Certo, anche noi abbiamo trascorso il primo periodo attaccati al telefonino, ad Internet quando eravamo entrambi in casa, perdevamo il sonno in telefonate struggenti ed email chilometriche. Ora sappiamo ritagliare i nostri tempi senza stravolgere le nostre vite. Se devo quantificare, direi che in media ci sentiamo a lungo da soli almeno un paio di pomeriggi la settimana; in via ufficiale un'altra volta a settimana, saluti rapidi quando si può, un paio di sere alla settimana chattiamo in messenger, una decina di sms al giorno, ed incontri a porte chiuse ogni volta che si può. E' capitato di vederci 2-3 volte in un mese, ma anche di starne 3-4  senza incontrarci! E organizziamo spesso gite, viaggi, vacanze familiari. Cogliamo le occasioni che la vita ci offre. Ci offriamo sostegno, comprensione, passione, divertimento, leggerezza, AMORE.
Per me è già tanto così. Io sono riconoscente al Destino per avermi fatto questo preziosissimo dono. E non lo butterò certo via perché invece di tutta la vita con lei mi ha concesso di condividerne solo una (importantissima) parte.
Un abbraccio affettuoso a tutte! 

MAX


----------



## Verena67 (1 Giugno 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Per me è già tanto così. Io sono riconoscente al Destino per avermi fatto questo preziosissimo dono. E non lo butterò certo via perché invece di tutta la vita con lei mi ha concesso di condividerne solo una (importantissima) parte.
> Un abbraccio affettuoso a tutte!
> 
> MAX


Ciao, Max!
Posso solo dirti che ti ammiro e ti invidio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non so se riuscirei mai ad essere così flessibile, ad accettare il poco che queste situazioni offrono, e noi non abbiamo proprio motivi plausibili per far accettare la famiglia dell'altro alla nostra.
Una parte di me vorrebbe esserne capace, non rifiutare comunque un sentimento che so essere sincero da ambo le parti...l'altra protesta e scalpita che merito di meglio.
Forse sono solo gretta, non so, ma devo comunque seguire il mio cuore, anche se - credimi - sto soffrendo come un cane, perché lui lo amo.
Un bacio


----------



## Non registrato (7 Giugno 2006)

*.............*

come ti capisco...........io vivo la tua storia al contrario. Anch'io mi sono sposata credendo che l'uomo ideale non esistesse, ed invece c'era, per anni l'ho cercato descritto dei miei diari e lui esisteva davvero. Solo che è sposato ed innamorato di sua moglie, non la lascerebbe mai. Giura di amarmi e io ci credo, mi dà un affetto ed un amore che non avrei mai osato sognare, mi fà vivere. é dura pero' ma dura davvero, pensare che certi gesti, pensieri e parole che ha per me sono i medesimi che ha per la moglie.Adesso ad esempio non stà bene e sono tre settimane che non lo vedo, ci teniamo in contatto continuamente con sms mail e telefonate ma è dura................stà attraversando un momento difficile ed io non ci sono. non sono io che lo aiuto a rimettersi in piedi. Lui afferma che con la mia assenza sono immensamente presente, che gli sono accanto che l'aiuto con le mie parole e i miei mssaggi ma.........é una sensazione cosi' brutta quella che ho addosso di immensa inutilità.Pero' ti capisco quando ami una persona la ami e la ragione non esiste esiste solo la persona amta Ciao e buona fortuna


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> ti capisco quando ami una persona la ami e la ragione non esiste esiste solo la persona amta Ciao e buona fortuna


Auguri a voi tutti coraggiosi amanti, ma io non la penso così. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sono sempre più convinta di aver fatto la cosa giusta lasciando il mio ex amante al suo destino, ed andando avanti per la mia strada. 
Penso che se ami davvero qualcuno hai il coraggio di costruirti un futuro, tutto il resto sono chiacchiere più o meno pietose ed amorosi inganni.
Mi spiace, ma non c'è ammontare di sms o telefonate o MSN o mail che possa sostituire il costruirsi, giorno per giorno, stando vicini nella buona e cattiva sorte, un futuro insieme.
Un bacio


----------



## Non registrato (8 Giugno 2006)

Verena67, anche io sono una di quelle donne sposate, con un amante da anni, e fermamente intenzionata a tenere in piedi la propria famiglia, come il tuo amante.
Sai qual è il tuo vero problema, secondo me? Che NON AMI TUO MARITO, ci rimani per ripiego, solo perché lui, il tuo vero amore, di fatto non ti ha preferita a sua moglie. Ti senti offesa nel profondo, ferita come donna, pretendi l'esclusiva dell'amore, non sopporti il pensiero che lui, oltre a te, ami anche la donna che ha sposato, e allora ti rifugi nelle solite scuse "non mi ama abbastanza; non mi merita; non merita il mio amore, ecc. ecc. ecc.". La verità è semplice, ed unica: ti ama, ma ama anche lei. Ed è a lei, non a te, che ha promesso di condividere la vita. E con lei sta bene, è la madre dei suoi figli, la stima, e non è disposto a farla soffrire solo perché l'altra donna che ama pretenderebbe di stravolgere tutte le vostre vite.
Io sono pienamente solidale con lui. Io AMO il mio amante, così come AMO mio marito, e sto ugualmente bene con entrambi. E non venite a dirmi che amare due persone non è possible: l'amore è l'unica cosa capacità di moltiplicarsi all'infinito, una madre ama ugualmente tutti i suoi figli, un fglio ugualmente i propri genitori, e così può accadere di amare profondamente un amico, anche se non è nostro marito, e può capitare di desiderare di vivere anche intimamente questo amore, senza che questo significhi amare meno l'uomo che abbiamo sposato.
Quello di cui parli tu, Verena67, non è l'amore puro e disineressato di cui parla Max, l'autore di questo post. Tu parli di passione, di possesso, di esclusività, di innamoramento, ma l'amore è anche questo, ma molto altro, molto altro che può pacificamente sopravvivere anche rinunciando alla condivisione della vita quotidiana.
L'assurdità, cara Verena67, è che tu dai dell'ipocrita al tuo amante perché non lascia la moglie che ama, e poi sei tu la prima a non lasciare un marito che NON ami solo perché non puoi "rimpiazzarlo" con un altro.
E negarti ad un uomo che ti ama (seppure come un'altra donna) è un sottile gioco di forza: se il suo è vero amore, speri che cederà a questo ricatto (Max bene lo ha definito "tutto o niente"), salvo poi magari accorgerti, dopo qualche anno, a passione ridimensionata, a quotidianità instaurata, a sensi assopiti, di avere accanto un uomo che avrai pure"vinto", strappandolo ad un'altra, ma che proprio per questo non potrà mai (più) essere l'uomo di cui ti sei innamorata.
L'amore ha mille sfaccettature, e abitare insieme non è l'unico modo di viverlo.
Mi è piaciuto moltissimo il messaggio di Max, perché davvero trasuda AMORE VERO, e non solo l'amore egoistico di chi vuole essere per forza l'UNICO. L'amore implica anche il rispetto per i sentimenti dell'altro, solo così può davvero arricchire. L'amore che distrugge non è amore.


----------



## serenity (8 Giugno 2006)

*"contenti voi...."*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Verena67, anche io sono una di quelle donne sposate, con un amante da anni, e fermamente intenzionata a tenere in piedi la propria famiglia, come il tuo amante.
> Sai qual è il tuo vero problema, secondo me? Che NON AMI TUO MARITO, ci rimani per ripiego, solo perché lui, il tuo vero amore, di fatto non ti ha preferita a sua moglie. Ti senti offesa nel profondo, ferita come donna, pretendi l'esclusiva dell'amore, non sopporti il pensiero che lui, oltre a te, ami anche la donna che ha sposato, e allora ti rifugi nelle solite scuse "non mi ama abbastanza; non mi merita; non merita il mio amore, ecc. ecc. ecc.". La verità è semplice, ed unica: ti ama, ma ama anche lei. Ed è a lei, non a te, che ha promesso di condividere la vita. E con lei sta bene, è la madre dei suoi figli, la stima, e non è disposto a farla soffrire solo perché l'altra donna che ama pretenderebbe di stravolgere tutte le vostre vite.
> Io sono pienamente solidale con lui. Io AMO il mio amante, così come AMO mio marito, e sto ugualmente bene con entrambi. E non venite a dirmi che amare due persone non è possible: l'amore è l'unica cosa capacità di moltiplicarsi all'infinito, una madre ama ugualmente tutti i suoi figli, un fglio ugualmente i propri genitori, e così può accadere di amare profondamente un amico, anche se non è nostro marito, e può capitare di desiderare di vivere anche intimamente questo amore, senza che questo significhi amare meno l'uomo che abbiamo sposato.
> Quello di cui parli tu, Verena67, non è l'amore puro e disineressato di cui parla Max, l'autore di questo post. Tu parli di passione, di possesso, di esclusività, di innamoramento, ma l'amore è anche questo, ma molto altro, molto altro che può pacificamente sopravvivere anche rinunciando alla condivisione della vita quotidiana.
> ...


 
mi spieghi come fai a dividerti in due? come fai a stare accanto all uomo con cui hai deciso di condividere l esistenza ed i progetti e a guardarlo negli occhi senza sentirti minimamente in colpa? e come fai a non volere progettualità dall amante che dici di amare?
a me francamente pare non assurdo, ma alquanto inverosimile riuscire a vivere con tutta questa tranquillita' una situazione che mi puzza di egoismo piu che di altruismo. 
ma i tuoi due AMORI sono al corrente della situazione? o hai tenuto loro nascosto questa relazione amorosa parallela sempre per il tuo altruismo????? ma daiiiiii  

fatemi star zitta va'


----------



## Verena67 (9 Giugno 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Quello di cui parli tu, Verena67, non è l'amore puro e disineressato di cui parla Max, l'autore di questo post. Tu parli di passione, di possesso, di esclusività, di innamoramento, ma l'amore è anche questo, ma molto altro, molto altro che può pacificamente sopravvivere anche rinunciando alla condivisione della vita quotidiana.
> L'assurdità, cara Verena67, è che tu dai dell'ipocrita al tuo amante perché non lascia la moglie che ama, e poi sei tu la prima a non lasciare un marito che NON ami solo perché non puoi "rimpiazzarlo" con un altro.
> E negarti ad un uomo che ti ama (seppure come un'altra donna) è un sottile gioco di forza: se il suo è vero amore, speri che cederà a questo ricatto (Max bene lo ha definito "tutto o niente"), salvo poi magari accorgerti, dopo qualche anno, a passione ridimensionata, a quotidianità instaurata, a sensi assopiti, di avere accanto un uomo che avrai pure"vinto", strappandolo ad un'altra, ma che proprio per questo non potrà mai (più) essere l'uomo di cui ti sei innamorata.
> L'amore ha mille sfaccettature, e abitare insieme non è l'unico modo di viverlo.
> Mi è piaciuto moltissimo il messaggio di Max, perché davvero trasuda AMORE VERO, e non solo l'amore egoistico di chi vuole essere per forza l'UNICO. L'amore implica anche il rispetto per i sentimenti dell'altro, solo così può davvero arricchire. L'amore che distrugge non è amore.


Sai cosa mi diverte del tuo post?

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'assoluta leggerezza con la quale butti sul piatto le parole "amore" e "rispetto".
Tu AMI, tu RISPETTI, però, sei una vera benefattrice dell'umanità, complimenti, moltiplichi i pani e i pesci dell'amore e del rispetto! TI AMMIRO!
Chissà cosa ne pensano TUO MARITO e SUA MOGLIE del fatto che voi così amorevolmente e rispettosamente trombate alle loro spalle! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Da anni! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Forse ti stupirà, ma nel nucleo della mia decisione di lasciare il mio amante un peso non trascurabile lo ha avuto anche la considerazione del loro RUOLO, e mi riferisco proprio a mio marito, uomo che non merita di essere ingannato sine die, e di sua moglie, una donna buona, che ha avuto cura di lui e dei suoi figli per 18 anni.
E no, non è un pretesto per giustificare a posteriori il mio orgoglio ferito o quello che tu credi sia. Chi mi ha letta in queste settimane sa che ne ho sempre parlato.
Io non volevo strappare un marito ad un'altra donna: volevo che il nostro fosse un amore vero, con un vero futuro, una vera svolta di vita per entrambi, e come ho detto mille volte ero pronta a pagare di tasca mia (del mio considerevole stipendio, il più alto del gruppo, per la cronaca....) per garantire sicurezza e dignità a tutte le parti in causa, compresa la sua (incolpevole) moglie casalinga. Ero pronta a lasciare la mia casa da 800.000 Euro a mio marito e di ritrarmi in un appartamentino di periferia con lui al fine di consentire anche all'ALTRA di conservare la SUA casa e il suo tenore di vita! (consentendole di continuare a NON lavorare).
Questo mi sembra RISPETTO, non una fedeltà pelosa, di comodo, di FACCIATA, con le corna nel cassetto....
Se voi siete contenti così, ben per voi. Andate lieti per la vostra strada. Un po' meno per i coniugi cornuti, s'intende, ma il vostro GRANDE CUORE (al contrario del mio PICCOLO CUORE) dovrebbe ripagarli di tutto, no?!
Io ho preferito un dignitoso abbandono di una storia che non rispettava nessuna delle parti in causa. Sarò incapace d'amare, che vuoi che ti dica, ma almeno i nostri coniugi non portano sine die il peso delle CORNA!
E ti dirò di più.
Non piccola parte della mia decisione è stata egoistica, ma non nel senso di sottoporlo ad una prova di forza. Nel senso che ho percepito, nei quasi sette mesi trascorsi insieme, che quest'uomo, malgrado io me ne fossi innamorata, non era moralmente al livello di mio marito. Ho captato in lui una "piccolezza" d'animo, una scarsa capacità empatica, di donare affetto e cure, che non lo rendeva, al pari di mio marito, degno d'amore.
Ok, al cuore non si comanda, ma io non posso rovinarmi la vita e travolgere i miei principi (tra i quali quello di non TRADIRE IN ETERNO il mio compagno) per un uomo che...non era all'altezza.
Evidentemente voi vi siete trovati "sullo stesso piano" da questo punto di vista, e ne sono felice per voi, ca va sans dire.
Un bacio


----------



## Non registrato (9 Giugno 2006)

Io  sono da poco in questo forum e non conosco le storie di tutti, ma quello che ha scritto "non registrato" mi sembra vero in parte.
Penso, ma potrei sbagliarmi perchè  assolutamente non conosco, che Verena sia stata davvero tanto innamorata del suo amante e credo che se lui fosse stato un pò più del piccolo uomo che è, lei avrebbe investito tutta se stessa in quella storia.
Il problme a è che si è resa conto che lui non era abbastanza per lei e non era abbastanza per il semplice fatto che non avrebbe fatto un sacrificio per lei, cosa che invece sta facendo per la moglie (credo che Verena gli manchi). Quindi ha ragione lei, lui non era abbastanza, inoltre ha messo le corna a sua moglie per qualcosa che non era davvero importante per lui, e che uomo è se fa soffrire la moglie per qualcosa di non importante. QuindiVerena ha fatto un'analisi precisa e corretta. Amare due persone? Non è possibile, se qualcuno ritiene sia possibile allora dovrebbe dirlo apertamente al proprio compagno/a e dare a entrambi in egual misura quello che da a uno o all'altr...è così che fanno le mamme con i figli, è così che fanno i figli per i genitori. Allora si, se si vive un giorno con uno e uno con l'altro e si va in vacanza un pò con uno  e un pò con l'altro, si fa l'amore un pò con unoi e un pò con l'altro si provano le grandi emozioni per tutti e due, allora si, è possibile. Ma questo non avviene MAI e perchè? Perchè c'è la mancanza di rispetto, perchè si farebbe star male uno dei due e perchè è semplicemente impossibile che sia ami davvero due persone.
Detto questo anche io, se posso permettermi, credo che Verena non ami suo marito così tanto come il suo amante, credo anche io che non sia amore profono o quello che desidera ma che sia invece un immenso immenso affetto , immenso rispetto. MA se il suo amante fosse stato diverso e non così povero di sentimenti avrebbe lasciato il marito per lui...
Ma è la sua vita e se per ora non le manca niente e sta bene senza far soffrire nessuno vuol dire che ha fatto la scelta giusta e per ora lo è per tutti (marito e amante).
Che palle che sono....luuuuuuunga e noiosa, ho scritto tantissimo!
Ciao


----------



## Old auberose (9 Giugno 2006)

*non sono d'accordo*

Inanzitutto, non sono d'accordo sull'amore verso i figli.
Sono straconvinta che una madre che ha più figli non li ama allo stesso modo, ed anzi sono sicura che siano molto rare le mamme che riescono a provare lo stesso sentimento verso due o più figli. Ci sono, ma sono pietre miliari.
Detto questo, per conto mio esistono varie forme di amore anche verso gli uomini.
E l'amore che si prova verso un compagno di vita, non è e non può essere uguale a quello che si prova verso un amante sia esso occasionale o duraturo.
La convivenza trasforma l'amore ed i sentimenti in qualcosa di condivisibile che non ti può dare il rapporto saltuario. 
Ragazzi non ce la raccontiamo, su questo non ci piove!!!

Auberose


----------



## Verena67 (9 Giugno 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Io sono da poco in questo forum e non conosco le storie di tutti, ma quello che ha scritto "non registrato" mi sembra vero in parte.
> Penso, ma potrei sbagliarmi perchè assolutamente non conosco, che Verena sia stata davvero tanto innamorata del suo amante e credo che se lui fosse stato un pò più del piccolo uomo che è, lei avrebbe investito tutta se stessa in quella storia.


Benvenuta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si, sostanzialmente così è 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . Io ero innamoratissima (ero?) del mio amante, persona che conosco da 18 anni (era stato il mio primo fidanzato) e che avevo amato già tantissimo all'epoca e che non avevo mai dimenticato.
Ma, per tutta una serie di motivi caratteriali e relazionali, lui "non è stato all'altezza".



> Il problema è che si è resa conto che lui non era abbastanza per lei e non era abbastanza per il semplice fatto che non avrebbe fatto un sacrificio per lei, cosa che invece sta facendo per la moglie (credo che Verena gli manchi).


 
Non so se gli manco. Egoisticamente ...beh, un po' spero di si 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Ma so che - dopo i primi entusiasmi - ha sempre chiuso tenacemente la porta ad ogni tentativo concreto di immaginare un futuro, sebbene abbia fatto parecchio (ma non abbastanza...) per non perdermi del tutto.
Ho provato dal canto mio, sul serio, ad accettare una relazione "a metà", ma non ho potuto, per carattere, per convinzione che non fosse giusto nei confronti dei nostri coniugi e "di pancia". Non penso che per ME , per NOI, fosse la cosa giusta.
Ci sarà chi riesce a farsi bastare queste relazioni, io però a torto o a ragione non sono così 

	
	
		
		
	


	







> Quindi ha ragione lei, lui non era abbastanza, inoltre ha messo le corna a sua moglie per qualcosa che non era davvero importante per lui, e che uomo è se fa soffrire la moglie per qualcosa di non importante. QuindiVerena ha fatto un'analisi precisa e corretta. Amare due persone? Non è possibile, se qualcuno ritiene sia possibile allora dovrebbe dirlo apertamente al proprio compagno/a e dare a entrambi in egual misura quello che da a uno o all'altr...


esatto, è proprio quello che penso.
Gli ho chiesto più volte se per lui ero solo un'AVVENTURA. In questo caso, era spregevole che fosse pronto a tradire sua moglie "a tempo indeterminato" (lui mi ha ripetuto spesso che si immaginava vicino a me "per sempre")! (oltretutto tenendo legata ME contrariamente a ciò che io desideravo...)
Ha sempre negato, dicendo che mi amava davvero, ma che per lui l'idea di lasciare moglie e figli era INSUPERABILE.
Però sono incline a pensare che non fosse poi così innamorato se è riuscito a lasciarmi andare via.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







> Detto questo anche io, se posso permettermi, credo che Verena non ami suo marito così tanto come il suo amante, credo anche io che non sia amore profono o quello che desidera ma che sia invece un immenso immenso affetto , immenso rispetto. MA se il suo amante fosse stato diverso e non così povero di sentimenti avrebbe lasciato il marito per lui...


si, l'avrei fatto.
Almeno finché non ho realizzato che non è l'uomo che pensavo fosse. Per carità, ha anche lui i suoi pregi, ma paradossalmente li ha mostrati tutti con la sua famiglia (come doveroso...) ma non con me. Un po' poco per rivoluzionare due famiglie, non trovate? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' freddo, narciso, distaccato, a volte sa essere crudele. Eppure, non ti lascia mai andare...



> Ma è la sua vita e se per ora non le manca niente e sta bene senza far soffrire nessuno vuol dire che ha fatto la scelta giusta e per ora lo è per tutti (marito e amante).
> Che palle che sono....luuuuuuunga e noiosa, ho scritto tantissimo!
> Ciao








Non sei una palla, e mi hai capita benissimo!
Si, sto (discretamente) bene, cerco di buttarmi questa cosa alle spalle, a livello emotivo, usandola per crescere. Con mio marito le cose vanno meglio. Nell'insieme, sto ritrovando la mia serenità e non è poco.
Un grosso bacio, grazie per la comprensione!!


----------



## Bruja (24 Giugno 2006)

*Auberose*

Quanto hai ragione...............
Sui figli e su molto altro.
Sai che mi sta venendo in mente? Che l'umanità è ben strana, siamo esseri ragionevoli e riflessivi che ci indispettiamo tutte le volte che ci viene imposto dal buon senso di agire secondo i dettami della ragione.
Dobbiamo accettare, anche se con qualche attenuante ed alibi, che quando ne ravvediamo l'impulso, troviamo mille scusanti e giustificazioni ad azioni che, se dovessimo giudicarle dall'esterno, le riterremmo assolutamente inaccettabili e stridenti con un sia pur minimo senso dell'opportunità e della correttezza.
Beh...... siamo esseri fallibili, quindi teniamoci per come siamo, anche se è vero che non siamo mai tanto sinceri con noi stessi come quando siamo incoerenti. Ecco perchè siamo sempre alla ricerca di autoassoluzioni e di provate giuste cause.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja

p.s. Mi pare di averti detto quella frase di Wilde che cita:
" Vent'anni di romanzo ed avventure fanno di una donna una rovina, ma venti anni di matrimonio ne fanno un monumento" ..... e con ragione visto l'eroismo necessario per resistere


----------



## Old auberose (24 Giugno 2006)

*Bruja*

Io a vent'anni non ci sono arrivata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    .... propendo per la rovina  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo so, lo so........ non serve predicar bene.....

Auberose


----------



## Bruja (24 Giugno 2006)

*Auberose*

Ma che rovina, diciamo che sei un monumento...... incompiuto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




     ma molto, molto libero!!!!!!
Ciao
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (25 Giugno 2006)

*da Patrizia*

A me è successa la stessa identica cosa, solo che lui (sposato e figli piccoli) non ha retto ai sensi di colpa e mi ha lasciata. Siamo vicini di casa e quasi tutti i giorni ci incontriamo. Siamo rimasti in ottimi rapporti, e tramite mail ,continuiamo a dialogare, infilando quà e là dei complimenti e frasi molto affettuose, ma lui (sono passati 3 mesi), non mi ha più sfiorata, anche se i suoi occhi brillano quando mi guarda. Sono disperata.
Non è solo il suo amore che ora mi manca, ma tutto quelllo che con lui ho desiderato: dei figli, una vita sessuale piena e soddisfaciente, l'orgoglio che si prova stando accanto ad un uomo che si ama.....
improvvisamente mi sento senza speranza, senza più niente per cui combattere. Lui si è portato via tutti i miei sogni,  desideri che non avevo nemmeno coscenza di avere e io non so come fare....vorrei morire...porre fine a questa infinita tortura che mi lacera l'anima.
Oggi con i suoi figli l'ho visto cosi' sereno, felice, come è giusto che sia....e....Dio mi perdoni, ma ho desiderato con tutto il cuote essere la madre di quei bimbi, poter avere lui accanto nella mia vita, nel mio letto.......accanto a me.....
a me che nella mia vita ho saputo soprattutto soffrire e farmi del male senza una ragione valida o comprensibile, sposando un uomo che rispetto ma che non ho mai amato veramente....
Ora non so come fare per uscirne non ne sono capace...non ne sono capace....non ci riesco. Mi sento come una drogata in crisi di astinenza: faccio di tutto per incontrarlo, per guardarlo, ascoltarlo, riuscire a percepire da lontano il suo profumo.......Sono una zombie, ma mi vesto e mi trucco, curando ogno dettaglio, per farmi, eventualmente, notare e ammirare. Con lui, naturalmente, faccio finta di niente, per non farlo scappare ancora più lontano!
Ti dico questo caro amico, perchè il tradimento è veramente un brutto affare, per tutti. Ti auguro con tutto il cuore di continuare per tutta la vita con lei. Vivi il tuo amore, la tua passione, ma non scordare che dietro l'angolo c'è il rischio di bocconi molto amari. Il saperlo non fa cambiare idea (se tornassi indietro rifarei tutto da capo) ma non cullarti in illusioni troppo grandi. Recupera un po' di senso della realtà, perchè oggettivamente situazioni come queste, non sono facili. Per niente!
Tanti auguri e un grande abbraccio da una super disperata


----------



## Verena67 (25 Giugno 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Ora non so come fare per uscirne non ne sono capace...non ne sono capace....non ci riesco. Mi sento come una drogata in crisi di astinenza: faccio di tutto per incontrarlo, per guardarlo, ascoltarlo, riuscire a percepire da lontano il suo profumo.......Sono una zombie, ma mi vesto e mi trucco, curando ogno dettaglio, per farmi, eventualmente, notare e ammirare. Con lui, naturalmente, faccio finta di niente, per non farlo scappare ancora più lontano!


Mi spiace tanto, Patrizia, ti sono vicina 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Credimi, ti capisco fin troppo bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Penso che - nel bene e nel male - lui la sua scelta l'ha fatta, dovrebbe avere l'ulteriore sensibilità di interrompere ogni rapporto con te per rispettare il tuo silenzio e la tua solitudine. Non so che senso abbia sentirsi ancora se lui non se la sente di tradire ulteriormente la moglie - e questo io lo rispetto e lo comprendo molto bene-  e tantomeno di lasciare la sua famiglia (e questo ovviamente mi spiace per te e per i tuoi sentimenti), mi sembra solo un inutile prolungamento della sofferenza per entrambi (specie per te).
Fatti forza, Patrizia, magari rimanda un istante la decisione sul cosa fare con riguardo al TUO matrimonio, riprendi forze, ma poi valuta, come ho fatto io, se non è meglio re - investire sul tuo vero compagno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio ti penso!


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2006)

*Patrizia*

Cara Patrizia, l'aver iniziato una relazione fra vicini di casa con la famiglia sempre presente è abbastanza difficile da gestire e credo che per reggere ci sarebbe voluto, scusa se lo dico, un po' più di cinismo nella proiezione di un futuro improbabile. Non lo dico per demolire i tuoi sentimenti nè per giudicarti, è solo che in certe circostanze, anche se l'amore è cieco, certe realtà le si vedono piuttosto chiaramente e gli uomini in questi casi, non me ne vogliano, mettono davanti la famiglia alle "eroiche affinità elettive".

In fondo, se ci rifletti bene, anche se avesse fatto scelte drastiche per te avresti sempre dovuto fare i conti con la enorme coercizione affettiva dei suoi figli..........  I romanzi sono stupendi ma la vita è sempre la storia, quella reale della nostra esistenza.
Credo che tu stia attraversando la fase che è ancora di innamoramento ma negato per forza maggiore, quindi vedi tutto negativo e pesante; forse il tuo errore è stato un matrimonio contratto per molti motivi ma in cui l'amore era relegato, chissà perchè, come fanalino di coda, e su questo solo tu puoi dare risposte.
Credo che il tuo problema, come per altre, non sia l'amore per quest'uomo, che ora è contingente, ma il fatto che tu sei costretta a cercare l'amore fuori dal matrimonio perchè in esso non è mai neppure cominciato..... 

La piccola tragedia quotidiana che vivi nel prepararti ad incontri fortuiti, vestita, truccata e curata nei particolari ti sembra ti tenga in tensione e con uno scopo, ma se ci rifletti è solo il surrogato di quello che veramente vorresti. Non puoi vivere di attenzione e sguardi furtivi se quello che vuoi è un rapporto reale e tangibile che ti completi!!!
Sono certa che se tornassi indietro rifaresti tutto da capo, diversamente non saresti innamorata, ma quello che ora importa è il futuro.... come dico sempre, la cosa più preziosa che abbiamo è il nostro tempo e non esiste nulla che valga la pena di sprecarlo in situazioni sterili e inconcludenti......   Pensa a te ed alla tua vita e domandati quello che veramente vuoi per te stessa, al di là di legami e responsabilità, e dopo, solo dopo, valuta quanto tempo sei disposta a rimetterci in una situazione che non ha progettualità nè futuro.  Prima ne prendi atto e prima riprendi la tua vita fra le mani!
Non essere disperata, è paralizzante ed inutile, pensa che se hai potuto innamorarti e sconvolgere parte della tua vita e delle tue convinzioni, hai certamente abbastanza coraggio per essere altrettanto forte e decisa nel dedicare a te stessa l'amore che hai dato ad altri.
Con comprensione ed affetto
Bruja


----------



## Patrizia (26 Giugno 2006)

*GRAZIE!*

Grazie per le vostre belle parole. Sapete? Anche io non faccio che ripetermi le stesse cose e ogni sera prima di addormentarmi giuro a me stesa di non scrivergli pìù e di cambiare orari per non incontrarlo. Ma al mattino una forza alla quale non riesco a resistere, mi spinge ai soliti percorsi dolorosi e inutili, perchè in quei pochi attimi mi sembra di lenire un dolore che invece cresce con la disperazione!
Il fatto paradossale e contraddittorio è che il suo attaccamento alla famiglia, ai figli in particolare, me lo fanno amare ancora di pìù. Io lo stimo per questo, ma mi sento anche sempre più disperata, senza via di uscita......l'unica via di uscita, devo ripetermi, evitarlo a tutti i costi. Non sapete quante volte ci ho provato. Sono riuscita ad evitarlo per un'intera settimana, ma ho creduto di morire dal dolore....e non so neanche se lui se ne sia accorto.
Sono persino arrivata a proporgli un amore platonico pur di non perderci....solo amici, solo amici ha detto, anche se tra noi rimarrà sempre un affetto speciale......

Eppure, sì, se tornassi indietro rifare tutto allo stesso modo.

Il mio matrimonio? Un altro spinoso problema da affrontare.......hai perfettamente ragione cara Bruja.....

Dove, come la trovo la forza per evitarlo a tutti i costi? Purtoppo mi redno conto di non avere la forza per volermi bene......

Un abbracio grande anche a voi!!
Patrizia


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2006)

Patrizia ha detto:
			
		

> Grazie per le vostre belle parole. Sapete? Anche io non faccio che ripetermi le stesse cose e ogni sera prima di addormentarmi giuro a me stesa di non scrivergli pìù e di cambiare orari per non incontrarlo. Ma al mattino una forza alla quale non riesco a resistere, mi spinge ai soliti percorsi dolorosi e inutili, perchè in quei pochi attimi mi sembra di lenire un dolore che invece cresce con la disperazione!


certo che il dolore cresce! Lo alimenti con la frustrazione!
Forse è il caso che tu ti rivolga ad un aiuto professionale, uno psicologo, qualcuno che possa aiutarti.
Non vedo in quello che mi racconti spiragli di uscita, da sola, anche perché ti sento tanto sola. Hai degli amici con i quali confidarti? Non ti esortano a smettere certi comportamenti infruttuosi e negativi?



> Il fatto paradossale e contraddittorio è che il suo attaccamento alla famiglia, ai figli in particolare, me lo fanno amare ancora di pìù. Io lo stimo per questo, ma mi sento anche sempre più disperata, senza via di uscita......l'unica via di uscita, devo ripetermi, evitarlo a tutti i costi.


Non per denigrarlo (siano benedetti i bravi papà 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) ma quando lui ha iniziato la storia con te che cosa aveva in testa?!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' la stessa cosa che io rimprovero al mio ex. Non puoi iniziare una storia d'amore, di cui non chiarisci i confini, se poi non ipotizzi nemmeno alla lontana di lasciare la tua SANTA famiglia.
Ora siamo tornati amici, e io "me ne sono fatta una ragione" (ma ho anche chiuso la storia), però questa cosa non riesco proprio a mandarla giu'.
Quando lui iniziò con te, preciso' che era solo un'avventura?
Perché se non l'ha fatto io fossi in te uscirei un attimo dall'"ammirazione" per i suoi afflati paterni e comincerei a vederlo con un pizzico di criticità. 
La rabbia aiuta, sai, quantomeno aiuta a RIDIMENSIONARE il soggetto delle nostre brame....




> Sono persino arrivata a proporgli un amore platonico pur di non perderci....solo amici, solo amici ha detto, anche se tra noi rimarrà sempre un affetto speciale......


Nel tuo caso, sono contraria, e ti dico perché.
Sei troppo dipendente emotivamente da lui. Ti strazia vederlo e sentirlo, anche solo come amico.
Fatti un favore grosso come una casa. Prima di arrivare all'"amicizia" sta sola con te stessa per qualche mese, elabora il "lutto" di questa storia d'amore interrotta e vieni a patti con l'idea che tra voi "non è cosa".
Io ci sono riuscita, seppure faticosamente, e per me la strada maestra è passata per la rivalutazione del mio matrimonio.
Non dico che debba funzionare così anche per te, ma ascoltami...non sei pronta per l'amicizia. Curati prima il cuoricino..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








> Eppure, sì, se tornassi indietro rifare tutto allo stesso modo.


Si può rinnegare la sofferenza, ma non l'amore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  La penso anch'io così 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un grosso bacio e, ascoltami, vai da uno psicologo, se da sola o con gli amici non ce la fai.


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2006)

*Patrizia*

Quello che dici ti rende molto apprezzabile, soffri ma vedi la realtà anche se è davvero dura al momento.  Lui è naturale che ti ispiri ammirazione, la susciterebbe chiunque dimostrasse alla fine un senso più alto della responsabilità dovendo scegliere fra amore e pulsioni e felicità dei figli. Questo funziona, specie se nel matrimonio il dialogo non è spento, ed a mio avviso, qualunque cosa lui dica, il dialogo c'è.
Posso solo darti una piccola mano circa il vedere le cose in modo meno sublime verso quello che riguarda lui.......... non è demolizione ma solo constatazione. Rammenta che come si mente al/la coniuge, parimenti si è costretti a mentire all'amante; se ci rifletti, non sarà facile per te accettarlo ma è giocoforza che sia così. Non intendo dire che ti abbia ingannata ma quando si gioca su due fronti si è costretti a barcamenarsi e la "verità mediata dalle opportunità" è obbligatoria per entrambe le posizioni.
Se per caso foste stati scoperti, cosa credi che avrebbe detto alla moglie circail suo rapporto con te............ lascio a te la risposta, sapendo bene che avrebbe scelto comunque di ricompattare il suo matrimonio.
Non pensare che voglia mostrarti partigianamente la fase oscura dell'innamoramento, è solo che mi spiace vedere soffrire chi, credendo di vivee un idillio, vive solamente una trasgressione che, spesso, chiamarla amore è parola davvero grossa.
Dovevate compensarvi perchè entrambi avevate carenze, eravate affini e vicini di casa e questo ha facilitato tutto. 
Lo sò che dico una frase poco piacevole ma, quando è maturo il tempo, spesso l'oggetto dell'innamoramento è tale grazie alla circostanza, alla casualità ed alla facilità di frequentazione.  Insomma Siamo noi che siamo pronti alla trasgressione-novità, non i soggetti in sè che arrivano al posto giusto ed al momento giusto.
Non sarà un pensiero edificante e romanticssimo, ma rispecchia in altissima percentuale la realtà.
Care cose e cerca di pensare che volersi bene è un cammino, non un traguardo, fai piccoli passi, uno dietro l'altro, con piccoli obiettivi e vedrai che alla fine li raggiungerai tutti.
Bruja


----------



## Patrizia (26 Giugno 2006)

*a tutte voi che mi state rincuorando*

Questa la situazione: abbiamo 42 anni ed entrambi non avevamo MAI tradito fidanzati ne? coniugi. Ci siamo cascati, e? vero, non sappiamo perché, ma nessuno dei due pensava ad un coinvolgimento così grande. Lui, del sesso forte, si e? spaventato a morte perché deve aver sentito il suo ruolo di padre in pericolo. Non se lo aspettava. Lui non ha mai parlato di amore, ne? di futuro. Non mi ha mai parlato nemmeno della moglie. Insomma ci siamo lasciati travolgere da qualcosa di inaspettato e lui se ne e? andato, ma non senza soffrire. e lo vedevo. L?ho visto il suo volto scavato, gli occhi tristi. Certe cose non si nascondono.
Abbiamo iniziato con i tira e molla, amici sì, amici no, parole dure, parole tenere....
Circa 15 giorni fa mi telefona, mi dice che mi desidera, gli manco, muore dalla voglia di fare l?amore con me, ma le sue paure persistono e non se la sente di ricominciare.
Qualche giorno fa, mi bacia e...inutile dirlo, io lo lascio fare, col cuore in golea, con il cuore di nuovo pieno di speranza.....ma la cosa finisce lì. Spiegazioni? nessuna. Io non ne chiedo nemmeno, perché ricomincio dannatamente a sperare in un ripensamento....
Continuiamo a scriverci e a me sembra ricominciato un sottile corteggiamento..........sicuramente due amici non si scrivono quello che ci scriviamo noi.

Capite quanto e? difficile distaccarsi da un uomo ..... che non sembra volere lasciarti?

Una mia amica dice che riuscirò a venirne fuori nel momento in cui non ne potrò più del dolore ed evitarlo, oggi, cercando di staccarmi brutalmente da lui, non servirebbe a niente. Sempre in considerazione del fatto che lui continua a sentire qualcosa per me. Diverso sarebbe se mi avesse concretamente allontanata dalla sua vita....

Un grade abbraccio a tutte
Pat


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2006)

*Pat*

Te la dico in due parole perchè, tanto, un post di due pagine sortirebbe lo stesso effetto: non vi accorgete che, dal momento che non avete chance, continuate ad attuare quello che si potrebbe chiamare accanimento terapeutico su di un rapporto sentimentale?
Sta a voi decidere se volete una risolutiva eutanasia o se preferite arrivare all'agonia della relazione mantenendo un'amicizia che tutto è meno che quello che dovrebbe essere l'amicizia. 
L'inganno non porta da nessuna parte e voi vi state ingannando a vicenda a causa di fugaci incontri e baci rubati.
Le guarigioni d'amore migliori sono quelle chirurgiche, ed anche se per voi è più difficile perchè siete vicini di casa, pensate che più la tirate in lungo e più la sofferenza prosciugherà e stancherà il ricordo di sensazioni che potreste ricordare più piacevolmente.
La decisione spetta a voi, ma se posso fare la parte antipatica sulla questione, provate a domandarvi cosa veramente vi conviene fare, struggervi inultimente o prendere atto che le risposte per voi sono altre e forse debbono ancora venire.
Auguri
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2006)

*Allarme rosso!!!*



			
				Patrizia ha detto:
			
		

> Questa la situazione: abbiamo 42 anni ed entrambi non avevamo MAI tradito fidanzati ne? coniugi. Ci siamo cascati, e? vero, non sappiamo perché, ma nessuno dei due pensava ad un coinvolgimento così grande. Lui, del sesso forte, si e? spaventato a morte perché deve aver sentito il suo ruolo di padre in pericolo. Non se lo aspettava. Lui non ha mai parlato di amore, ne? di futuro. Non mi ha mai parlato nemmeno della moglie.


Pat, scusami, ma più tu me ne parli, più questo "paladino dei lari familiari" mi risulta insopportabile, mellifluo e ambiguo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mettiamo i puntini sulle "i". Se uno non è un "Serial lover", ovvio che prima non abbia mai tradito. Così pure è stato per me e per il mio ex (così dice, se è vero, lo sa solo lui).


Di per sé non è una garanzia di niente. L'occasione crea l'uomo (e la donna) ladri.

Il fatto che lui non parlasse d'amore (sic!), nè di futuro né di sua moglie...mmm....si stava preparando il terreno per il gran rifiuto o quantomeno "ipotizzava" che il rifiuto (di te) prima o poi ci sarebbe stato.

Se uno è travolto da grande e indomita passione parla anche di FIGLI DA FARE INSIEME, credimi, salvo poi rimangiarselo DOPO.

Per cui, non c'erano sicuramente i presupposti per un grande e travolgente amore, ma solo per un avventura dai contorni abbastanza definiti e, consentimelo, limitati.

Consiglio per il futuro: occhio al cuore!

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Mai lasciarsi "travolgere" da una storia extra, aspettare i canonici tre - quattro mesi, se non di più, per capire se si tratta di patate o cipolle! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







> Insomma ci siamo lasciati travolgere da qualcosa di inaspettato e lui se ne e? andato, ma non senza soffrire. e lo vedevo. L?ho visto il suo volto scavato, gli occhi tristi. Certe cose non si nascondono.
> Abbiamo iniziato con i tira e molla, amici sì, amici no, parole dure, parole tenere....
> Circa 15 giorni fa mi telefona, mi dice che mi desidera, gli manco, muore dalla voglia di fare l?amore con me, ma le sue paure persistono e non se la sente di ricominciare.


Eccolo dove mi cade il mister! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Papà dell'anno 2006! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ora, hai capito che era solo uno sfogo? Un'infatuazione erotica? Capita.
Hai troncato? Bravo.
Sei tornato nei ranghi? BENE.
E allora cosa tormenti ancora la poveretta che invece si è innamorata di te?!?!?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




In queste cose ci va coerenza, e consentimelo, un pizzico di eleganza.
Il dire "Vorrei fare l'amore con te ma non mi sento di ricominciare" è una magnifica ricetta precostituita per convincerti ad accettare una relazione di SOLO SESSO. Vuole portarti ad IMPLORARE questo niente che ti da'.
Per esperienza personale, uno rischia in questi casi di rinegoziare ogni volta la relazione accettando sempre meno. Meno attenzioni, meno tenerezza, meno coinvolgimento, meno di tutto.
E' questo che vuoi per te stessa?!?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





C'è solo un caso in cui a te potrebbe stare bene una cosa del genere. Ma temo non sia il TUO caso.
Sarebbe ok se anche tu fossi nel mentre riuscita a estirpare l'amore (ossessivo) che provi per lui e lo volessi solo come "complemento" sessuale e/o relazionale della tua vita. Mi astengo da qualsiasi giudizio di valore sul fatto di avere e gestire relazioni extra finalizzate ad un interscambio così "povero", perché ciascuno queste cose se le deve valutare di per sé, e lo penso sul serio, ma sicuramente te lo potresti tenere come "amante" solo se non dipendessi più emotivamente da lui, e quindi il vostro rapporto, seppur povero di contenuti, tornasse ad essere paritario. Ma non è questo il caso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Lo so io e lo sai anche tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Soffri ancora troppo....



> Qualche giorno fa, mi bacia e...inutile dirlo, io lo lascio fare, col cuore in golea, con il cuore di nuovo pieno di speranza.....ma la cosa finisce lì. Spiegazioni? nessuna. Io non ne chiedo nemmeno, perché ricomincio dannatamente a sperare in un ripensamento....
> Continuiamo a scriverci e a me sembra ricominciato un sottile corteggiamento..........sicuramente due amici non si scrivono quello che ci scriviamo noi.


sicuramente un amico non ti tratterebbe come una ruota di scorta sessuale, consentimelo!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Oltretutto questa classica afasia maschile (dell'uomo che sa che le sue posizioni sono indifendibili...) di darti sesso senza nessuna tenerezza o parola d'affetto, e tu che "speri"...scusa, ma in cosa?!?!?!



> Capite quanto e? difficile distaccarsi da un uomo ..... che non sembra volere lasciarti?


ti ha lasciato, tesoro, non farti ingannare da questi pallidissimi tentativi di convincerti ad autorizzarlo ad usarti come mero mezzo sessuale.
Scusami se sono cruda, ma io ci sono passata.
Ti ha lasciato.
Vuole solo quel pochissimo che riesce a prendersi e che tu, ahimé, sei ansiosa di dargli.
Ma non ti darà assolutamente niente, mai.



> Una mia amica dice che riuscirò a venirne fuori nel momento in cui non ne potrò più del dolore ed evitarlo, oggi, cercando di staccarmi brutalmente da lui, non servirebbe a niente. Sempre in considerazione del fatto che lui continua a sentire qualcosa per me. Diverso sarebbe se mi avesse concretamente allontanata dalla sua vita....


ti ha allontanata, tesoro, guarda la realtà in faccia. Non contarti storie.
Quanto all'aspettare passivamente che il dolore sia troppo....NO!!! BISOGNA REAGIRE!
Bisogna prendere in mano la serenità ed agire!!!!
Ti scongiuro, fai una vacanza, cambia casa, staccati da lui e da lì, ma EVADI da questo marpione sotto mentite spoglie!!!! 
Un abbraccio, scusa se sono dura, ma credimi, è così!


----------



## Patrizia (26 Giugno 2006)

*riflettere*

Grazie a tutte e grazie di cuore.

Le vostre parole non sono dure, ma sincere e invitano alla riflessione.
Cosa che non esiterò a fare, come potrete immaginare.
Vi terrò informate su ulteriori sviluppi.
Un abbraccio e buona serata!
Pat


----------



## Patrizia (27 Giugno 2006)

*la notte porta consiglio?*

Siamo amici d più di un anno e siamo stati insieme per pochissimi mesi. 
Abbiamo fatto l?amore 2 sole volte......abbracci e baci rubati a non finire, ovunque capitasse e fosse possibile.....sms, mail, telefonate a non finire......batticuore a catena..........chicchiere, amicizia........che periodo meraviglioso!!!!!

E? difficile racchiudere esperienze ed emozioni in poche righe. Perciò dovrete fidarvi, se vi dico che io credo che lui si sia avvicinato molto all?innamorarsi di me e ha fatto marcia indietro appena in tempo ..... per la sua famiglia, naturalmente. 
Io credo a questa teoria, perché lo sento. 
Vuole solo sesso da me? MAGARI!!! Vi assicuro che lo accontenterei perché lo amo così tanto che poter fare ancora l?amore con lui, OGGI, mi basterbbe. Sicuramente col tempo non andrebbe più bene, lo so, ma in questo momento lo farei. 
Ma lui è proprio il contatto fisico che non vuole, che lo turba oltremisura. Fare l?amore, anche se solo per quelle due magnifiche volte, è stato l?estasi per entrambi. E? dopo di allora che è iniziata la crisi. E perdonate l?immodestia ma, a scanzo di equivoci, lui è forte ed eccezionale e io non sono niente male. Voglio dire che non ci sono state delusioni nè problematiche sul piano fisico, per nessuno dei due.
I figli? Sì cara Verena, una volta me lo disse che avrebbe voluto darmi dei figli....mi disse tante cose.....tanto tempo fa......

Ma in una cosa avete ragione tutte: mi sto consumando per un uomo che non esiste più,  per un amore che forse è esistito solo per me. 

Qualunque cosa sia stata tra noi, ora conta solo il presente e soprattutto il futuro, e cioè IO! Capire chi sono e cosa voglio fare della mia vita. Oggi ho ricominciato ad evitarlo: conosco i suoi orari Spero solo di essere abbastanza forte per continuare su questa dolorosa linea.

Un bacio a tutte.
Pat


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2006)

*Solo sesso? Mah...*



			
				Patrizia ha detto:
			
		

> erciò dovrete fidarvi, se vi dico che io credo che lui si sia avvicinato molto all?innamorarsi di me e ha fatto marcia indietro appena in tempo ..... per la sua famiglia, naturalmente.
> Io credo a questa teoria, perché lo sento.


è probabile, ma significa poco. E' un "quasi gol", cioé, un non gol  

	
	
		
		
	


	







> Vuole solo sesso da me? MAGARI!!! Vi assicuro che lo accontenterei perché lo amo così tanto che poter fare ancora l?amore con lui, OGGI, mi basterbbe.


Sei sicura? Che ti basterebbe? Mmmmm....
Io ci ho provato, e non ha funzionato.
Sai quando ho ritrovato serenità? Quando ho smesso con il sesso e ho provato a vedere se tra noi c'era comunque amicizia. Riscontrato che c'era un sincero volersi bene, siamo tornati a parlarci con serenità. E SENZA SESSO  

	
	
		
		
	


	







> Sicuramente col tempo non andrebbe più bene, lo so, ma in questo momento lo farei.
> Ma lui è proprio il contatto fisico che non vuole, che lo turba oltremisura. Fare l?amore, anche se solo per quelle due magnifiche volte, è stato l?estasi per entrambi. E? dopo di allora che è iniziata la crisi. I figli? Sì cara Verena, una volta me lo disse che avrebbe voluto darmi dei figli....mi disse tante cose.....tanto tempo fa......


Lo so, è durissima 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Uno si sente dire certe cose...e poi la marcia indietro.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   E' orribile!



> Ma in una cosa avete ragione tutte: mi sto consumando per un uomo che non esiste più, per un amore che forse è esistito solo per me.
> 
> Qualunque cosa sia stata tra noi, ora conta solo il presente e soprattutto il futuro, e cioè IO! Capire chi sono e cosa voglio fare della mia vita. Oggi ho ricominciato ad evitarlo: conosco i suoi orari Spero solo di essere abbastanza forte per continuare su questa dolorosa linea.


Te lo auguro di cuore, Pat!
Stagli lontana, cura il tuo cuore!
Ti penso!


----------



## Bruja (27 Giugno 2006)

*Pat*

Verena ha detto bene, cura il tuo cuore...... e se posso aggiungere una chiosa, evita di pensare a quello cui hai rinunciato o che potevi avere con e da lui, pensa invece a quello che oggettivamente NON ti ha potuto dare e non ti darà; esempio: progettualità e proiezione nonché condivisione di intenti. 
Insomma quello con cui ora devi fare i conti è ciò che non è stato in grado di darti, ed i motivi, per etici ed ammirevoli che siano, poco contano nella contabilità dei tuoi sentimenti; dico questo solo perchè ti sia più facile rispettare i famosi orari non pericolosi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Difficile non soffrire ma sapere che è sofferenza ormai sterile può aiutare.....  
Bruja


----------



## da Pat (28 Giugno 2006)

*sono disperata*



			
				Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Verena ha detto bene, cura il tuo cuore...... e se posso aggiungere una chiosa, evita di pensare a quello cui hai rinunciato o che potevi avere con e da lui, pensa invece a quello che oggettivamente NON ti ha potuto dare e non ti darà; esempio: progettualità e proiezione nonché condivisione di intenti.
> Insomma quello con cui ora devi fare i conti è ciò che non è stato in grado di darti, ed i motivi, per etici ed ammirevoli che siano, poco contano nella contabilità dei tuoi sentimenti; dico questo solo perchè ti sia più facile rispettare i famosi orari non pericolosi
> 
> 
> ...


Il destino sa essere crudele: stamattina imprevedibilmente ci siamo incontrati.....incontro davvero casuale, al di fuori di orari e percorsi abituali per entrambi.
E ora sono qui, a piangere su me stessa e la mia stupidità......
Sono un vero disastro.....


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2006)

*ma no.....*

Non sei un disastro, sei solo una persona che è all'inizio di un percorso di resistenza dura e severa; gli imprevisti e le incognite vanno messe in conto, ma non fare sì che possano deviare la tua linea comportamentale.
Un attimo di sconforto è plausibile; vedila così, oggi è dura e vai in crisi, la prossima volta sarà più superabile.  Non sei un robot ed ai sentimenti è difficile bettere il bavaglio, ma noi abbiamo una meravigliosa dote che si chiama determinazione che, aiutata dalla volontà, è una vera contraerea per i "caccia" che possono offuscare iol nostro cielo.
Un abbraccio
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2007)

*un anno dopo*

Ho pensato di far risalire questo thread perché bellissimo e interessante.
Mi domando se i non registrati che vivevano quel rapporto bellissimo alle spalle dei coniugi tanto amati se sono stati scoperti o hanno preso coscienza che non si può dire di amare qualcuno e nascondergli una parte tanto importante di sè. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sarei anche curiosa di sapere se si sono poi registrati.
La vicenda di Serenity, invece, l'abbiamo seguita...


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Giugno 2007)

.


----------



## Old simo (17 Giugno 2007)

*SENZA PAROLE!!!!*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno amiche! Sono Max, l'autore iniziale del post, e ho letto con grande attenzione tutte le vostre risposte. Mi colpisce molto la determinazione di Verena67, nel volere "tutto" o "niente". Ed anche la rapidità in cui tutta la storia si è svolta! In quattro o cinque mesi! La mia esperienza, le mie emozioni, i miei desideri sono molto diversi.
> La mia storia dura da oltre quattro anni, anche noi abitiamo a centinaia di chilometri di distanza, ma anche noi riusciamo a vederci con una certa frequenza, sia da soli, sia in incontri "ufficiali" con le rispettive famiglie. E non nascondo che queste occasioni familiari mi piacciono quasi quanto i nostri incontri a porte chiuse.
> Io la amo. E' la donna della mia vita, e averla trovata mi riempie di gioia. Certo, l'ho incontrata troppo tardi, quando molti "giochi" erano già fatti. Probabilmente se il Destino ci avesse voluti marito e moglie anziché amanti ci avrebbe fatti conoscere prima. *Lo ripeto: io sarei pronto a rivoluzionare la mia vita per lei: perché voglio bene a mia moglie, ma l'ho sposata con la ragione, non con il cuore, la pancia, l'anima, come avrei fatto, anzi, farei, con LEI. Ma so bene che la sua situazione è diversa: che non ama me più di quanto ami suo marito, con cui ha condiviso 25 anni della sua vita, e a cui ha dato te figli. Non potrei strapparla dalle sue braccia, dai suoi affetti, perché si spegnerebbe, e non è questo che voglio! Io voglio essere per lei la parte dolce della vita. Voglio essere la spalla forte a cui appoggiarsi sempre, voglio esaudire i suoi desideri, risolvere i suoi problemi. Senza rubarle la "sua" vita.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2007)

*Eh*

Dicevo, infatti, che vorrei sapere a che punto sono queste storie a distanza di un anno.
Ma, visto che la tresca andava avanti già da quattro anni con frequentazioni delle famiglie, è difficile che, se uno dei due amanti non l'ha rotto, si sia spezzato l'equilibrio. 
I coniugi ignari è improbabile che sospettino qualcosa, se non se ne sono accorti per tanto tempo e se hanno considerato sempre senza alcuna malizia il comportamento dei rispettivi coniugi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Del resto chi potrebbe sospettare un tale disprezzo delle basi del rispetto non solo del coniuge, ma delle famiglie?!


----------



## Bruja (18 Giugno 2007)

*Bah!*

La domanda più spontanea che sorge dopo aver letto Max è, come sarebbe la sua vita se avesse sposato l'amante e trovato come amante la moglie??
Mi sbaglierò ma ci racconterebbe le stesse cose speculari ai soggetti.
Max è uno che soffre di routine e quando incontra il "frizzante" lo tramuta in grande amore mancato...
Da cosa lo deduco? Dall'utilitarismo che fa di questo rapporto: migliora la sua vita coniugale, è conviviale col marito della sua amante e la assolve dall'essere una traditrice come tante altre grazie alle altissime doti di comprensione e alla disposizione verso di lui.
Troppo strumentale per essere un grande amore.... è una felice compartecipazione che casualmente vive di inganni. 
Peccato che non sia un mormome, si sarebbe evitato la seccatura dell'altro marito!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (18 Giugno 2007)

serenity ha detto:


> verena io e te siamo molto simili. e leggere le tue parole è come guardarmi dentro. Questi signori che ci sono capitati non sono nè piu nè meno che vigliacchi.  Inutile che ci parlino di sogni e di quanto sarebbe bello etc etc.  Se davvero tutte le cose che hanno detto delle loro compagne ufficiali fossero vere beh, allora o sono dei santi martiri votati al sacrificio in nome di una causa che non gli appartiene oppure non so!
> Io credo che la loro sia solo una situazione di comodo dalla quale difficilmente si staccheranno. Tu continua per la tua strada, non farti intenerire dalla sua sofferenza (pooiche stai soffrendo anche tu per lui) e ricorda che se davvero lui ti ama  dovrà trovare il coraggio di mettersi davvero in discussione. Basta nascondersi dietro un dito, e dire che le signore mogli morirebbero se loro le lasciassero! beh.... si. una possibilità c'è... forse potrebbero morire di gioia
> 
> 
> ...



Tutta sta solfa vale anche per qualche maschietto ne


----------



## Old Ari (18 Giugno 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Non registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Buongiorno amiche! Sono Max, l'autore iniziale del post, e ho letto con grande attenzione tutte le vostre risposte. Mi colpisce molto la determinazione di Verena67, nel volere "tutto" o "niente". Ed anche la rapidità in cui tutta la storia si è svolta! In quattro o cinque mesi! La mia esperienza, le mie emozioni, i miei desideri sono molto diversi.
> ...


----------



## Non registrato4 (18 Giugno 2007)

E meno male che Persa vuole bene a Verena..che senso ha ritirare fuori questo post?
Sottile perfidia femminile?


----------



## Old Angel (18 Giugno 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> simo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Simo,
> ...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (18 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dicevo, infatti, che vorrei sapere a che punto sono queste storie a distanza di un anno.
> Ma, visto che la tresca andava avanti già da quattro anni con frequentazioni delle famiglie, è difficile che, se uno dei due amanti non l'ha rotto, si sia spezzato l'equilibrio.
> I coniugi ignari è improbabile che sospettino qualcosa, se non se ne sono accorti per tanto tempo e se hanno considerato sempre senza alcuna malizia il comportamento dei rispettivi coniugi.
> 
> ...


Anche ragionando (per assurdo) in termini di relativismo culturale, etico e religioso e cioè non essendo schiavi del nostro modo di pensare occidentale) continuo ad essere sempre più convinto che la serenità della coppia stia nell'esclusività. Passo passo, poco a poco, nella mia esperienza di traditore innamorato, ciò che ricordo con maggiore dolore era che ero prefetamente consapevole che quella storia non avrebbe mai potuto "evolversi" come naturalmente un amore deve fare. Una storia extraconiugale nasce sbagliata e anche se noi l'ammantiamo di nobili sentimenti in realtà è fondata sull'inganno e pochissime volte l'amore per l'altra persona è così forte da poter vincere contro i condizionamenti, e il fatto ineluttabile che la presenza di innocenti creature non consentirà, haimè mai, una evoluzione completa a quel rapporto. Pochi (quasi nessuno) ha l'onestà di lasciare la propria moglie se e quando si sente attratto da un'altra persona e per questo ci si infila in situazioni che - non voglio dire sempre - diventano un surrogato della situazione precedente con un unica complicazione l'impossibilità di ptersi evolvere del tutto. nei momenti di crisi la forza di guardarsi dentro, di cercare ciò che ci ha uniti nel proprio rapporto molte volte manca e si volge la mente "altrove". Il rimorso, il senso di inadeguatezza porta alcuni di noi, inevitabilmente, a pensare di vivere una storia d'amore incredibile, tanto più incredibile quanto contrastata ed impossibile. Ci si trascina in questo limbo di doppiezza e menzogna e passano i giorni i mesi le settimane ed a volte gli anni. Ma se più spesso si avesse la forza di guardarsi dentro - di guardare ancora con certi occhi il proprio partner - si scoprirebbe che l'amore (quello vero) non può che essere esclusività. 

e stato molto emozionante rileggere tutti questi messaggi. un caro saluto a tutti

bastardo dentro


----------



## Bruja (18 Giugno 2007)

*Non registrato4*



Non registrato4 ha detto:


> E meno male che Persa vuole bene a Verena..che senso ha ritirare fuori questo post?
> Sottile perfidia femminile?


E che mi dici della sottile zizzania asessuata??!!
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (18 Giugno 2007)

*b.d.*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Anche ragionando (per assurdo) in termini di relativismo culturale, etico e religioso e cioè non essendo schiavi del nostro modo di pensare occidentale) continuo ad essere sempre più convinto che la serenità della coppia stia nell'esclusività. Passo passo, poco a poco, nella mia esperienza di traditore innamorato, ciò che ricordo con maggiore dolore era che ero prefetamente consapevole che quella storia non avrebbe mai potuto "evolversi" come naturalmente un amore deve fare. Una storia extraconiugale nasce sbagliata e anche se noi l'ammantiamo di nobili sentimenti in realtà è fondata sull'inganno e pochissime volte l'amore per l'altra persona è così forte da poter vincere contro i condizionamenti, e il fatto ineluttabile che la presenza di innocenti creature non consentirà, haimè mai, una evoluzione completa a quel rapporto. Pochi (quasi nessuno) ha l'onestà di lasciare la propria moglie se e quando si sente attratto da un'altra persona e per questo ci si infila in situazioni che - non voglio dire sempre - diventano un surrogato della situazione precedente con un unica complicazione l'impossibilità di ptersi evolvere del tutto. nei momenti di crisi la forza di guardarsi dentro, di cercare ciò che ci ha uniti nel proprio rapporto molte volte manca e si volge la mente "altrove". Il rimorso, il senso di inadeguatezza porta alcuni di noi, inevitabilmente, a pensare di vivere una storia d'amore incredibile, tanto più incredibile quanto contrastata ed impossibile. Ci si trascina in questo limbo di doppiezza e menzogna e passano i giorni i mesi le settimane ed a volte gli anni. Ma se più spesso si avesse la forza di guardarsi dentro - di guardare ancora con certi occhi il proprio partner - si scoprirebbe che l'amore (quello vero) non può che essere esclusività.
> 
> e stato molto emozionante rileggere tutti questi messaggi. un caro saluto a tutti
> 
> bastardo dentro


Post interessante il tuo, l'unica cosa che mi dà l'orticaria è il relativismo, ormai tutto è relativo a tutto..... sembra che se il libero pensiero non si relativizza non ha spazio o concenso. E pensare che questo concetto era nato solo per identificare un certo atteggiamento laico-pseudomaterialistico!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (18 Giugno 2007)

*Bruja*

Già...il relativismo mi dà sui nervi ( peggio dei non registrati!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   )...mi pare una prova di assoluta vuotezza intellettuale, una forma di mancanza di coraggio delle proprie opinioni.
Il relativismo diventa ancora più estremo dell'assolutezza delle idee.
Quest'ultima si può combattere, il relativismo no...perchè non sai cosa combattere!

Per il resto...questo thread per me è nuovo..non l'avevo letto prima...interessante notare come le situazioni si evolvono, spesso in maniera impensabile...


----------



## Old chensamurai (18 Giugno 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> L'avevo sempre sognata da bambino, una donna così. La cercavo nelle compagne di scuola, nelle amiche, nelle colleghe. Sapevo che da qualche parte esisteva, e la aspettavo. Ma compiuti i trenta mi sono rassegnato, e fidanzato con una ragazza carina, simpatica, dolce, fragile, con tanta voglia di formare una famiglia, e un'ammirazione sconfinata per me. Le ho voluto, le voglio ancora bene. Ora è la madre dei miei figli, e certamente la amo.
> Ma cinque anni fa ho finalmente incontrato LEI. Intelligentissima, simpaticissima, sensualissima... e purtroppo sposatissima! Non ho potuto farne a meno, e l'ho sottoposta a una corte serrata, alla quale dopo qualche mese ha ceduto...
> Non è una questione "di letto": la amo, è la mia donna, la mia anima gemella, so che il nostro rapporto durerà tutta la vita, perché era destino che ci incontrassimo. Io vivo per lei, dentro di lei, so che il mio amore è ricambiato, anche se probabilmente non con la stessa intensità.
> Immagino e sogno spesso come sarebbe bella la vita con lei. Ma la amo troppo per chiederle di lasciare suo marito (che lei comunque ama e con cui ha un bellissimo rapporto) e i suoi figli. E così conduciamo questa vita parallela, in cui gli incontri sessuali sono ridotti al minimo, per ragioni di prudenza, ma in cui il rapporto sentimentale è vivo e potente.
> ...


...Amico mio... Hai scoperto uno dei segreti della vita... L'Amore non è la Passione... L'amore è cristiano... La Passione è Greca... L'amore ha i limiti del "L_ogos_" e ammette la vicinanza... La Passione ha la follia di "_Eros_"... E richiede distanza... Non ha limiti... Amore, abbraccia... La Passione, s'aggrappa... Buona fortuna...


----------



## Bruja (18 Giugno 2007)

*Non registrato*

C'è una piccola chiosa che vorrei fare su una tua frase:

Sono una brava persona, non faccio mancare nulla a mia moglie e alla mia famiglia, ma sono innamorato: è così grave?

Davvero credi che la tua sensazione di non fare mancare nulla a tua moglie sia assolvente? E che mi dici del tempo, dei pensieri e della dedizione che offri a questa donna e la cui passione ed entusiasmo spno estranee a tua moglie? Ah già, tanto lei neppure sa che esiste!! 
Facciamo così, tu sostieni che non fai mancare nulla di necessario e di pratico a tua moglie ed io chiudo un occhio sulla "brava persona".... una brava persona tendenzialmente è sincera, almeno con sè stessa!
Poi possiamo discutere fino alla senilità sulle tue tendenze affini la "cultura classico-ellenistica"!
Bruja 

p.s. concordo su una frase dettati.... ti stai aggrappando!!!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (18 Giugno 2007)

*ma che schifo...*



Non registrato ha detto:


> L'avevo sempre sognata da bambino, una donna così. La cercavo nelle compagne di scuola, nelle amiche, nelle colleghe. Sapevo che da qualche parte esisteva, e la aspettavo. Ma compiuti i trenta mi sono rassegnato, e fidanzato con una ragazza carina, simpatica, dolce, fragile, con tanta voglia di formare una famiglia, e un'ammirazione sconfinata per me. Le ho voluto, le voglio ancora bene. Ora è la madre dei miei figli, e certamente la amo.
> Ma cinque anni fa ho finalmente incontrato LEI. Intelligentissima, simpaticissima, sensualissima... e purtroppo sposatissima! Non ho potuto farne a meno, e l'ho sottoposta a una corte serrata, alla quale dopo qualche mese ha ceduto...
> Non è una questione "di letto": la amo, è la mia donna, la mia anima gemella, so che il nostro rapporto durerà tutta la vita, perché era destino che ci incontrassimo. Io vivo per lei, dentro di lei, so che il mio amore è ricambiato, anche se probabilmente non con la stessa intensità.
> Immagino e sogno spesso come sarebbe bella la vita con lei. Ma la amo troppo per chiederle di lasciare suo marito (che lei comunque ama e con cui ha un bellissimo rapporto) e i suoi figli. E così conduciamo questa vita parallela, in cui gli incontri sessuali sono ridotti al minimo, per ragioni di prudenza, ma in cui il rapporto sentimentale è vivo e potente.
> ...



Mi disgusti parecchio tu...parli dei tuoi figli...che tua moglie avra' tirato su con amore credendo che anche tu l'amavi...hai costruito una famiglia perche' non hai voluto aspettare...ti sei voluto accontentare...e hai anche il coraggio di descrivere tutto questo con la parola amore?

Senti un po'...ma se tua moglie sapesse?Se il marito di questa donna sapesse?Se i vostri figli sapessero?Avresti ancora il coraggio di chiamare tutto questo amore?L'amore crea un unica entita' da due persone e a volte ne genera figli...non vive di nascosto e non accetta compromessi...chi ama non potrebbe mai dire di sua voce che vorrebbe che i suoi figli assomigliassero a un altra donna che non sia la madre naturale...perche' si amano anche i figli...e tu avendo scritto quel post...hai solo descritto l'orrore che provi nel guardare i tuoi figli...la tristezza di tornare a casa e ritrovarti una donna che hai sposato per avere una donna delle pulizie in casa...ah certo....quando poi vi incontrate clandestinamente tutto rosa e fiori...
Ti auguro vivamente che tua moglie venga a sapere tutto...che ti porti via quei figli che di certo non hai mai voluto e non vuoi di certo ora perche' passi ogni secondo del tuo tempo(e di tempo persone come te purtroppo ne hanno tanto perche' non fanno mai nulla di realmente impegnativo...)a desiderare la tua Donna ideale...ma aspettare da solo ti costava tanto?Passare le sere solo in casa con federica o andando in giro a prostitute o per locali era cosi dispendioso?Dovevi per forza sposare una donna ben sapendo che ti accontentavi?

Ripeto...spero che tutto venga a galla...cosi tu potrai stare tutto il tempo che vuoi con la tua anima gemella...e tua moglie finalmente potra' vivere nella realta'...una realta' che di certo prima la distruggera'...ma con senno di poi' sorridera' pensando alla fortuna che ha avuto nel liberarsi di una remora come te...non sai cos'e' una remora?Te lo spiego io...e' un pesce che per spostarsi si attacca con una ventosa sotto il ventre di tartarughe o altri grossi pesci...che gli offrono sicurezza...cibo...e non gli fanno fare fatica...credimi...tu rispecchi alla perfezione queste pesce...buona sfortuna...te la meriti.


----------



## La Lupa (18 Giugno 2007)

Tibbi, io però quando ti leggo strabilio.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho la sensazione che tu non legga mai le cose che scrivono gli altri.

Non capisco la tua incapacità di vedere un cm, dico un centimetro, oltre quello che sei e che pensi.

Mi perplimi proprio.


----------



## Old Ari (18 Giugno 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Mi disgusti parecchio tu...parli dei tuoi figli...che tua moglie avra' tirato su con amore credendo che anche tu l'amavi...hai costruito una famiglia perche' non hai voluto aspettare...ti sei voluto accontentare...e hai anche il coraggio di descrivere tutto questo con la parola amore?
> 
> Senti un po'...ma se tua moglie sapesse?Se il marito di questa donna sapesse?Se i vostri figli sapessero?Avresti ancora il coraggio di chiamare tutto questo amore?L'amore crea un unica entita' da due persone e a volte ne genera figli...non vive di nascosto e non accetta compromessi...chi ama non potrebbe mai dire di sua voce che vorrebbe che i suoi figli assomigliassero a un altra donna che non sia la madre naturale...perche' si amano anche i figli...e tu avendo scritto quel post...hai solo descritto l'orrore che provi nel guardare i tuoi figli...la tristezza di tornare a casa e ritrovarti una donna che hai sposato per avere una donna delle pulizie in casa...ah certo....quando poi vi incontrate clandestinamente tutto rosa e fiori...
> Ti auguro vivamente che tua moglie venga a sapere tutto...che ti porti via quei figli che di certo non hai mai voluto e non vuoi di certo ora perche' passi ogni secondo del tuo tempo(e di tempo persone come te purtroppo ne hanno tanto perche' non fanno mai nulla di realmente impegnativo...)a desiderare la tua Donna ideale...ma aspettare da solo ti costava tanto?Passare le sere solo in casa con federica o andando in giro a prostitute o per locali era cosi dispendioso?Dovevi per forza sposare una donna ben sapendo che ti accontentavi?
> ...


TBT, ciao caro.
Dai, non esagerare, senza saperlo l'universo gli sta dando la gisuta punizione.... che dovrà arrivare ad essere ancora più grande col tempo...Ma secondo te, vivere così nell'essersi accontentato, nel desiderare in continuazione qualcuno è bello?
No, ed è questa la punizione.
Però però....Ragazzi, è il caso che la gente apra gli occhi e abbia il coraggio di guardare il proprio rapporto. Ripeto, sai quanti sono così? E sinceramente do una buona dose di percentuale di colpa anche a chi gli sta accanto. Si perchè non ci credo neanche se me lo scrive, che la moglie non si è mai accorta di non avere l'amore puro dal marito, la sua totalità, la sua dedizione...
Se ne è accorta e anche lei ha deciso di accontentarsi, o comunque di far finta di non vedere perchè è comodo così.
Chi ha rapporti di questo tipo è un verme, ma chi li condivide non è tanto meglio.


----------



## Iris (18 Giugno 2007)

scusate..ma stiamo rispondendo ad uno che ha scritto un anno fa? O sono io la rimbambita?


----------



## Old Ari (18 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> scusate..ma stiamo rispondendo ad uno che ha scritto un anno fa? O sono io la rimbambita?








  Infatti Persa si chiedeva come fossero queste storie a distanza di un anno....


----------



## Bruja (18 Giugno 2007)

*Iris*

In effetti potrebbe apparire che si risponda ad un argomenti rinnovato fra noi, tuttavia sono esempi illuminanti circa l'argomento tradire.
Una cosa mi preme dire, ma queste donne del destino, che capitano sempre DOPO il matrimonio, se se le fossero sposate come sarebbero da mogli? E chi ci dice che non sarebbere parimenti tradite esattamente come le "mogli sbagliate"?? L'esempio è reversibile con l'uomo.
Solo una persona che NON rifletta può pensare che l'amante, proprio per il suo ruolo, non appaia, finchè dura, come la persona migliore possibile. Che compito ha? Piacere, assecondare, godere, soddisfare e brillare nei pochi momenti ed occasioni in cui ci si vede in intimità o in qualche periodo clandestino (cena, passeggiate, piccoli viaggi, alberghi).
Non è poi così difficile, se lo si desidera, compiacersi a vicenda una volta che ci si piace!
Bruja


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (18 Giugno 2007)

*mi spiace ma...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Tibbi, io però quando ti leggo strabilio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lupa mi spiace,ma ogni volta che leggo queste cose mi tornano alla mente tante cose che ho visto...sentito...non ce la faccio proprio a concedere il beneficio del dubbio...e' troppo palese...per come e' stata descritta la vicenda...che questa persona SAPEVA gia da prima di salire gli scalini dell'altare che stava sposando una donna che non amava e non desiderava...

Lupa tu hai avuto le tue belle esperienze...il tuo percorso e' stato sicuramente diverso dal mio...su quello che ritengo possibile un cambiamento lo metto in atto dentro di me...cerco di migliorarmi...

Ma se non espello la mia rabbia per un altra inutile coppia...per un altro inutile spreco di energie...di parole...di falsi sentimenti...non miglioro...sposarsi cavolo....dire ti amo...per sempre...finche' morte non sopraggiunga...e non parlo dell'importanza del matrimonio nella chiesa....perche' per me uno puo' giurare un amore eterno pure davanti a una playstation prima di fracassarla in mille pezzi per festeggiare l'evento...

Sposarsi non e' come entrare dal giocattolaio e comprarsi quello che ci si puo' permettere accontentandosi nell'attesa che il tempo ci permetta di tornare in quel negozio e prendere quello che gia volevamo prima...qui non si tiene lo scontrino per presentarlo alla cassa per un "cambio"...io posso accettare che mi si dica "ok mi sono sposato perche' credevo che fosse lei la Donna della mia vita...pero' poi ho capito che non era cosi...." OK MI STA BENE...ma non posso accettare che uno arrivi e dica "mi sono sposato perche' lei era la migliore sulla piazza disponibile a quel momento e perche' vedevo che le mie speranze di trovare la Donna della mia vita diventavano meno di zero...." ma che discorso e'?

Ma come ho gia detto....invece di spendere tutti quei soldi...di mettere al mondo quei figli...ma vivere da solo...e andare ogni sera in un night...o a donne per locali con gli amici no?Perche' no?Perche' trovare una donna sicura che te la da ogni sera e' difficile?Faticoso?Perche' pulire casa da soli e farsi da mangiare...per non parlare dei panni e' un lavoro che toglie tempo a qualche partita di calcetto?

Lupa tu e qualsiasi atra persona puo' dirmi quello che vuole....non saro' mai tenero con chi ammette senza pudori e senza pentimenti,senza incolparsi per primo e l 100 x cento che si e' sposato per avere dentro casa una donna delle pulizie...una badante...da pagare badate bene,non con assegni e busta paga fissa...ma con falsita' e qualche parola dolce....magari qualche anello con diamante di tanto in tanto...mi spiace...questo in me non posso cambiarlo.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (18 Giugno 2007)

*l universo...*



Ari ha detto:


> TBT, ciao caro.
> Dai, non esagerare, senza saperlo l'universo gli sta dando la gisuta punizione.... che dovrà arrivare ad essere ancora più grande col tempo...Ma secondo te, vivere così nell'essersi accontentato, nel desiderare in continuazione qualcuno è bello?
> No, ed è questa la punizione.
> Però però....Ragazzi, è il caso che la gente apra gli occhi e abbia il coraggio di guardare il proprio rapporto. Ripeto, sai quanti sono così? E sinceramente do una buona dose di percentuale di colpa anche a chi gli sta accanto. Si perchè non ci credo neanche se me lo scrive, che la moglie non si è mai accorta di non avere l'amore puro dal marito, la sua totalità, la sua dedizione...
> ...


Ari ciao,l'universo puo' dare tutte le punizioni che vuole...sarebbe bastato che lui fosse stato coerente con se stesso e avesse continuato a vivere da solo...avrebbe risparmiato a una donna un dolore...a dei figli una famiglia sfasciata...e l universo si sarebbe potuto preoccupare di cose ben piu' importanti.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (18 Giugno 2007)

*appunto...*



Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti potrebbe apparire che si risponda ad un argomenti rinnovato fra noi, tuttavia sono esempi illuminanti circa l'argomento tradire.
> Una cosa mi preme dire, ma queste donne del destino, che capitano sempre DOPO il matrimonio, se se le fossero sposate come sarebbero da mogli? E chi ci dice che non sarebbere parimenti tradite esattamente come le "mogli sbagliate"?? L'esempio è reversibile con l'uomo.
> Solo una persona che NON rifletta può pensare che l'amante, proprio per il suo ruolo, non appaia, finchè dura, come la persona migliore possibile. Che compito ha? Piacere, assecondare, godere, soddisfare e brillare nei pochi momenti ed occasioni in cui ci si vede in intimità o in qualche periodo clandestino (cena, passeggiate, piccoli viaggi, alberghi).
> Non è poi così difficile, se lo si desidera, compiacersi a vicenda una volta che ci si piace!
> Bruja



Bruja ciao ,appunto...non serve trovarsi un amante per vivere qualcosa di speciale...cosi come non serve sposarsi per aspettare di conoscere qualcuno di speciale...


----------



## La Lupa (18 Giugno 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> ...Lupa tu e qualsiasi atra persona puo' dirmi quello che vuole....non saro' mai tenero con chi ammette senza pudori e senza pentimenti,senza incolparsi per primo e l 100 x cento che si e' sposato per avere dentro casa una donna delle pulizie...una badante...da pagare badate bene,non con assegni e busta paga fissa...ma con falsita' e qualche parola dolce....magari qualche anello con diamante di tanto in tanto...mi spiace...questo in me non posso cambiarlo.


Tibitì.. lo capisco... e condivido anche.

Ma intanto, c'è da dire che il 90% delle coppie che io conosco sono state costruite con questi presupposti (anche invertiti).
Il che mi fa mettere comoda altrimenti, se la vedessi come te, non basterebbe il Conte Vlad a fare giustizia.

Io faccio parte di quelle persone che piuttosto di tenersi o di cercarsi il classico straccio d'uomo, hanno mandato via quelli che avevano e non hanno accettato quelli che capitavano.

Ma non capisco la cattiveria che esprimi tu.

Tutto lì. Mi da l'idea che tu viva in un mondo diverso dal mio.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (18 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti potrebbe apparire che si risponda ad un argomenti rinnovato fra noi, tuttavia sono esempi illuminanti circa l'argomento tradire.
> Una cosa mi preme dire, ma queste donne del destino, che capitano sempre DOPO il matrimonio, se se le fossero sposate come sarebbero da mogli? E chi ci dice che non sarebbere parimenti tradite esattamente come le "mogli sbagliate"?? L'esempio è reversibile con l'uomo.
> Solo una persona che NON rifletta può pensare che l'amante, proprio per il suo ruolo, non appaia, finchè dura, come la persona migliore possibile. Che compito ha? Piacere, assecondare, godere, soddisfare e brillare nei pochi momenti ed occasioni in cui ci si vede in intimità o in qualche periodo clandestino (cena, passeggiate, piccoli viaggi, alberghi).
> Non è poi così difficile, se lo si desidera, compiacersi a vicenda una volta che ci si piace!
> Bruja


 
Già.... ma perchè non si riesce (o quanto meno sembra difficile) a piacere, assecondare, godere e soddisfare anche quando ci si frequenta da tempo? perchè il solo fatto di vedersi con costanza e di affrontare i problemi quotidiani affievolisce tutto questo? la vita, le esperienze e (anche) i figli non dovrebbero essere un magico collante che rende goni esistenza unica? non riesco a darmi una risposta seria e l'unica cosa snsata che mi viene da dire è che l'umanità desidera sempre e comunque ciò che non ha. forse in questo anelito vi è anche la voglia di scoprire, di evolversi e di migliorare la propria condizione (dal punto di vista pratico); tuttavia, leggendo le esperienze di tutti sembra difficile escludere che la ricetta per la serenità passi da un esclusività di sentimenti di condivisioni di valori. Insomma, cerchiamo soluzioni difficile e, a volte, improbabili, mentre sembrerebbe che la serenità sia molte volte accanto a noi ma... misteriosamente non riusciamo a vederla. 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (18 Giugno 2007)

*nello stesso...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Tibitì.. lo capisco... e condivido anche.
> 
> Ma intanto, c'è da dire che il 90% delle coppie che io conosco sono state costruite con questi presupposti (anche invertiti).
> Il che mi fa mettere comoda altrimenti, se la vedessi come te, non basterebbe il Conte Vlad a fare giustizia.
> ...


Viviamo tutti e due sul pianeta terra Lupa...(anche se io sospetto di essere di giove...una delle sue lune forse...) e' il modo di VEDERE il mondo che cambia...tu per tue esperienze lo vedi a modo tuo...a volte i tuoi ragionamenti dati appunto dalle tue esprienze Lupa mi hanno aperto gli occhi a una visuale che prima per me era buia...ma cosi come te Lupa...ho avuto anche io le mie di esperienze...e non parlo di quelle legate alle mie storie...ma di quello che ho visto in altre storie...del modo di comportarsi di altri uomini o donne...e mi dispiace Lupa...il mio modo di vedere quelle cose non cambia...e difficilmente cambiera'...

Potro' sembrare uno uscito da una puntata de "ai confini della realta'  "  ma per certe cose e' cosi che la vedo e la penso...la mia cattiveria e' data dal fatto che non sopporto la compiacenza e la totale tranquillita' di queste persone nel parlare cosi di una persona che gli a concesso e dato tanto...senza scordare il discorso dei figli...Lupa io non so tu...ma io lo vedo tutti i giorni cosa succede quando due persone stanno insieme e combinano dei casini...se poi di mette lo zampino il destino...non dico di mettere al rogo questa gente...ha tutti i diritti di vivere...dico solo che anziche' sposarsi..se proprio non riescono a gestire una casa da soli...potrebbero benissimo convivere e guardarsi bene dal fare figli...perche' se poi le cose vanno male si FA DEL MALE...mio nipote di 7 anni cresce amato dai nonni perche' mia sorella e quel bambino del padre ai tempi...non furono in grado di gestire un amplesso...colpa di mia sorella...ma colpa pure di quel bimbo...altre mie due nipoti che non vedo da quando sono nate quasi mai...e oramai nemmeno le voglio piu' vedere...sono il risultato della fretta di mia sorella la piu' grande e ancora viva...di andarsene di casa....a costo di farlo decise di sposare un uomo con precedenti...un uomo che sapeva benissimo non poteva essere quello della sua vita...ma per andarsene di casa avrebbe fatto di tutto...risultato?Bambine affidate a un centro antiviolenza...insieme a mia sorella...poi affidate al papa'(mah...:nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    che negli anni gli insegnato una serie di offese verso la madre e i nonni che fa invidia a tomas miliam...il 22 di questo mese accompagno i miei genitori in tribunale contro l ex marito di mia sorella...probabilmente quel demente nemmeno verra' in aula...non e' questo il problema...il problema e' che si potrebbe stare tranquilli...evitare queste gite di giustizia...se solo si avesse un po' piu' di buon senso...e mi limito a descrivere solo alcune delle situazioni paradossali che si sono verificate a casa mia...forse e' questa la causa per la quale vedo alcune cose in modo diverso Lupa....perche' so come vanno le cose se ci si comporta cosi'...se si agisce per fretta...nella consapevolezza di stare sbagliando...lo dimostra il fatto che io in vita mia di errori che hanno implicato i miei genitori non ne ho mai fatti...al massimo puo' arrivare a casa qualche multa(forse 5 in 10 anni che ho la patente...di cui alcune di quando portavo il motorino...)  forse io cerco di essere il bravo figlio che i miei genitori non hanno trovato nelle mie sorelle...che gliene hanno fatte passare tante...e in queste persone...che scrivono qui...ma anche nella vita di tutti i giorni...rivedo la parte frettolosa e sconsiderata delle mie sorelle...e a volte dei loro campagni...gente che vi auguro vivamente di non incontrare mai nella vostra vita ne sentimentale ne lavorativa o di amici...perche' ne vorreste fare a meno come di una finanziaria.


----------



## Bruja (18 Giugno 2007)

*b.d.*

Se devo darti una risposta circostanziata sto qui fino a domani, quindi propendo per quella riassuntiva. L'animo umano tende alla novità ed alla conoscenza, è il proprio arbitrio, la propria coscienza e la propria capacità di essere socialmente non dannosi che deve poi dare la dritta sul quanto e come cercare "le novità"!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti potrebbe apparire che si risponda ad un argomenti rinnovato fra noi, tuttavia sono esempi illuminanti circa l'argomento tradire.
> Una cosa mi preme dire, ma queste donne del destino, che capitano sempre DOPO il matrimonio, se se le fossero sposate come sarebbero da mogli? E chi ci dice che non sarebbere parimenti tradite esattamente come le "mogli sbagliate"?? L'esempio è reversibile con l'uomo.
> Solo una persona che NON rifletta può pensare che *l'amante, proprio per il suo ruolo, non appaia, finchè dura, come la persona migliore possibile.* *Che compito ha? Piacere, assecondare, godere, soddisfare e brillare nei pochi momenti ed occasioni in cui ci si vede in intimità o in qualche periodo clandestino (cena, passeggiate, piccoli viaggi, alberghi).*
> *Non è poi così difficile, se lo si desidera, compiacersi a vicenda una volta che ci si piace!*
> *Bruja*


Ehhhh....la fai facile tu!!!


----------



## Bruja (18 Giugno 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehhhh....la fai facile tu!!!


No tesoruccio la fanno facile gli amanti che si illudono proprio perchè spessissimo hanno bisogno di illudersi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (18 Giugno 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> (forse 5 in 10 anni che ho la patente...di cui alcune di quando portavo il motorino...) forse io cerco di essere il bravo figlio che i miei genitori non hanno trovato nelle mie sorelle...che gliene hanno fatte passare tante...e* in queste persone...che scrivono qui...ma anche nella vita di tutti i giorni...rivedo la parte frettolosa e sconsiderata delle mie sorelle*...e a volte dei loro campagni...gente che vi auguro vivamente di non incontrare mai nella vostra vita ne sentimentale ne lavorativa o di amici...perche' ne vorreste fare a meno come di una finanziaria.


 
sento qualcosa di profondamente vero in questo, sai?!

Ci ho pensato spesso anch'io.

Per rifarmi a quel che diceva B.D. , la felicità non ha storia ed è dietro l'angolo, a volte basta sapersi non dico "accontentare" ma rendersi conto che non occorrono grandi drammi per costruire serenità e positività, anzi.
Che costruire una famiglia serena, dove ci si voglia bene e ci si rispetti, è un valore inestimabile, senza dover per forza andar a "cercare funghi nel bosco"!

Un bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> No tesoruccio la fanno facile gli amanti che si illudono proprio perchè spessissimo hanno bisogno di illudersi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo sono solo illusioni. Puoi raccontartela fino a babbo morto, ma il vero amore è costruittivo, tende verso la quotidianità, una vita insieme.

Tutto il resto è glitter, una vita che non vivi, sono solo momenti che sfiori e basta.

Bacio!


----------



## Old alessia76 (18 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> No tesoruccio la fanno facile gli amanti che si illudono proprio perchè spessissimo hanno bisogno di illudersi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


parole sante.
è la leggerezza ( a volte pensata come un folle amore, che dura giorni..) degli amanti che si contrappone a qualcosa di puy vero. e piu difficile.


----------



## Old Ari (19 Giugno 2007)

Sicuramente in alcuni casi l'amante sposata diverrebbe lo stesso della moglie tradita, ma... Anche io conosco moltissime coppie sposate con i presupposti che ha indicato Lupa e quindi mi risulta ancora più duro non capire come non si possa mettere in discussione una scelta fatta quando si è ancora giovani...Insomma come non si possa assolutamente mai ammettere l'errore che nel 90% dei casi è chiaro.
Non è che in ogni modo chi viene dopo è la donna o uomo del destino, è che può essere che lo sia in base a una maturità differente e a considerazioni non fatte prima.
Altrimenti ragazzi, ognuno si potrebbe e dovrebbe tenere il fidanzatino delle elementari o il ragazzo/a dei 18 anni.....
Ma non è cos. E perchè? Perchè ai tempi non era quello giusto, questo vuol dire che anche quello dopo non sarà quello giusto? Può darsi di si come di no. La cosa certa è che non si può pensare che, solo perchè sugellato da un matrimonio, il rapporto attuale sia con il partner ideale. Gli errori li facciamo sempre da fidanzati, il matrimonio non è diverso /se non per l'impegno che uno ricerca e spera di avere...LA FAMIGGHIA!).
Ciò è dimostrato dal fatto che molti matrimoni avvengono dopo 1/2 anni di fidanzamento......e cos'è in 2 anni non si può sbagliare valutazione?


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2007)

*Ari*

Posto che tu abbia ragione, quale sarebbe la soluzione? Restare nel tradimento, magari ritornante, o prendere atto che la situazione deve essere modificata?
Sai qual'è il vero problema di chi tradisce? Che per molteplici motivi: economici, sociali, di prole etc,... NON affronta la realtà che hai esposto e vive nella trasgressione perchè crea meno sconvolgimenti.
Ecco perchè trovo spesso risibili certe relazioni extra che vengono spacciate per grandi amori e non reggerebbero la prova della separazione...  molto spesso non potersi separare è un alibi sia verso la moglie/marito che verso l'amante!
Teoricamente il tradimento ha mille motivazioni, praticamente ha una risposta che qualche volta diventano due... stare nel matrimonio "sbagliato" continuando a gratificarsi altrove o cambiare stato e stare con il nuovo grande amore....che diventerà probabilmente sbagliato nell'arco del tempo!
Per inciso, l'errore è insito nella natura umana! Non è che ci si è sbagliati perchè si era giovani e ci si è sposati scriteriatamenmte, è che nella vita si sbaglia continuamente, esattamente come tradire, che sappiamo essere un errore. 
La sola cosa che ci affranca mentalmente, e non circa la responsabilità verso gli altri, è il fatto che le persone sono avide di novità, esperienze e conoscenze, cose in sè non sbagliate; lo diventano solo quando vengono fatte sulle affidabilità, sensibilità e spalle altrui!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (19 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Teoricamente il tradimento ha mille motivazioni, praticamente *ha una risposta che qualche volta diventano due... stare nel matrimonio "sbagliato" continuando a gratificarsi altrove o cambiare stato e stare con il nuovo grande amore*....che diventerà probabilmente sbagliato nell'arco del tempo!


Sante parole!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








E ne aggiungerei una terza.
NON TRADIRE!!!

Bacio!


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti potrebbe apparire che si risponda ad un argomenti rinnovato fra noi, tuttavia sono esempi illuminanti circa l'argomento tradire.
> Una cosa mi preme dire, ma queste donne del destino, che capitano sempre DOPO il matrimonio, se se le fossero sposate come sarebbero da mogli? E chi ci dice che non sarebbere parimenti tradite esattamente come le "mogli sbagliate"?? L'esempio è reversibile con l'uomo.
> Solo una persona che NON rifletta può pensare che l'amante, proprio per il suo ruolo, non appaia, finchè dura, come la persona migliore possibile. Che compito ha? Piacere, assecondare, godere, soddisfare e brillare nei pochi momenti ed occasioni in cui ci si vede in intimità o in qualche periodo clandestino (cena, passeggiate, piccoli viaggi, alberghi).
> Non è poi così difficile, se lo si desidera, compiacersi a vicenda una volta che ci si piace!
> Bruja


 
Sono assolutamente certa, che una amante, divenuta moglie ( o convivente) diventa una "moglie sbagliata" e cessa di essere considerata anima gemella.
La realtà è prosaica, e se non si è capaci di coltivare la "poesia" del rapporto...tutte le relazioni naufragano nella noia.
L'amante ha un ruolo facilissimo...la moglie meno.
Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi l'amante non diventa legittima compagna, e quando lo diventa..siamo da capo a dodici.
Diverso certamente il caso di una unione che nasce da individui, con un passato alle spalle, convivenza o matrimonio, cessato per cause proprie ed indipendenti


----------



## Old Ari (19 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posto che tu abbia ragione, quale sarebbe la soluzione? Restare nel tradimento, magari ritornante, o prendere atto che la situazione deve essere modificata?
> Sai qual'è il vero problema di chi tradisce? Che per molteplici motivi: economici, sociali, di prole etc,... NON affronta la realtà che hai esposto e vive nella trasgressione perchè crea meno sconvolgimenti.
> Ecco perchè trovo spesso risibili certe relazioni extra che vengono spacciate per grandi amori e non reggerebbero la prova della separazione... molto spesso non potersi separare è un alibi sia verso la moglie/marito che verso l'amante!
> Teoricamente il tradimento ha mille motivazioni, praticamente ha una risposta che qualche volta diventano due... stare nel matrimonio "sbagliato" continuando a gratificarsi altrove o cambiare stato e stare con il nuovo grande amore....che diventerà probabilmente sbagliato nell'arco del tempo!
> ...


Assolutamente, il tradimento non è giusto. Sono contraria come molti qui.
La soluzione sarebbe quella di valutare le cose e, nel caso, abbandonare la barca su cui si è saliti.
Continuerò ad affermare che bisognerebbe prendere in considerazione l'idea che la persona che si ha accanto non sia quella giusta, così come avviene da fidanzati.
Bisognerebbe valutare al di fuori degli imepdimenti/giustificazioni dietro cui ci si nasconde costantemente. E finchè la risposta a chi chiede un consiglio è: "Non buttare via tutto quello che hai costruito", tali valutazioni diventano impossibili perchè l'attenzione viene rivolta ad altro.
Se si continua a fare un dramma titanico dell'idea di lasciare il partner non potrà mai diventare qualcosa di genuino.


----------



## Old Ari (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente certa, che una amante, divenuta moglie ( o convivente) diventa una "moglie sbagliata" e cessa di essere considerata anima gemella.
> La realtà è prosaica, e se non si è capaci di coltivare la "poesia" del rapporto...tutte le relazioni naufragano nella noia.
> L'amante ha un ruolo facilissimo...la moglie meno.
> Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi l'amante non diventa legittima compagna, e quando lo diventa..siamo da capo a dodici.
> Diverso certamente il caso di una unione che nasce da individui, con un passato alle spalle, convivenza o matrimonio, cessato per cause proprie ed indipendenti


Iris, parlo personalmente, ti assicuro che il ruolo di amante non è affatto facile.


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2007)

*Ari*

Non è facile quando ti illudi di poterlo trasformare in altro...
Quando il ruolo comincia a pesare..direi che la situazione è andata oltre...ci si rende conto che si rimarrà amanti a vita.
a questo punto la cosa migliore è darsela a gambe, tesoro!!!!
e cominciare a pretendere ciò che si merita: una persona libera che ci ami a tal punto da non farci vivere nella clandestinità
Anche io parlo per esperienza. Stammi a sentire


----------



## Old Ari (19 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è facile quando ti illudi di poterlo trasformare in altro...
> Quando il ruolo comincia a pesare..direi che la situazione è andata oltre...ci si rende conto che si rimarrà amanti a vita.
> a questo punto la cosa migliore è darsela a gambe, tesoro!!!!
> e *cominciare a pretendere ciò che si merita*: una persona libera *che ci ami a tal punto da non farci vivere nella clandestinità*
> Anche io parlo per esperienza. Stammi a sentire


Certo. Io lo pretendo tutti i giorni, ma magicamente non succede niente di tutto ciò.





E la frase che ho evidenziato è per tutti sposati i amanti (ovviamente nel caso di sposati sarebbe "che ci ami a tal punto da non farci mancare amore, rispetto..." e via dicendo) E a volte penso, bene se si accontentano molte donne, potrei farlo anch'io...
ma comunque. Ho scelto questa strada e una  diversa non mi starebbe bene, quindi sono cavolacci miei. Magari un giorno diventerò Lupa anch'io.


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2007)

*Ari*



Ari ha detto:


> Certo. Io lo pretendo tutti i giorni, ma magicamente non succede niente di tutto ciò.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
C'è una verità lapalissiana che spesso gli amanti fingono di non vedere: non mettono alla prova la relazione clandestina pretendendo che sia portata alla luce del sole perchè smetterebbe di essere tanto ambita e fascinosa e perchè l'amante è infinitamente gradevole se RESTA amante!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Ari (19 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> C'è una verità lapalissiana che spesso gli amanti fingono di non vedere: non mettono alla prova la relazione clandestina pretendendo che sia portata alla luce del sole perchè smetterebbe di essere tanto ambita e fascinosa e perchè l'amante è infinitamente gradevole se RESTA amante!!!
> Bruja


Veramente io ho fatto il contrario.


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2007)

*Ari*



Ari ha detto:


> Veramente io ho fatto il contrario.


Ti risulta abbia mai detto che tu sei normale??!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Ari (19 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti risulta abbia mai detto che tu sei normale??!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Mi sa che è un mio grosso limite l'anormalità


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2007)

*Ari*



Ari ha detto:


> Mi sa che è un mio grosso limite l'anormalità


 
Non ti preoccupare, ognuno ha la sua croce, io ogni tanto ho bisogno che qualcuno sul forum mi tenga "virtualmente" la mano..... a dire il vero sarei già arrivata al gomito!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (19 Giugno 2007)

*Verena....*



Verena67 ha detto:


> sento qualcosa di profondamente vero in questo, sai?!
> 
> Ci ho pensato spesso anch'io.
> 
> ...



Grazie per l'appoggio Verena  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  fa caldo!


----------



## Old flavy (19 Giugno 2007)

posto che nn vorrei giudicare nessuno ne tantomeno scaricare la mia frustazione da donna tradita......mi permetto di fare un commento

posso capire se uno dall'altra parte ha un rapporto di coppia insoddisfacente ( tipico caso il marito o la moglie  che non da attenzioni e non ti fa sentire amata/o) e allora trova nell'amante quello che gli manca dall'a ltra parte 
ma nel tuo caso e nel suo io proprio nn vi capisco.....
state bene coi rispettivi consorti /famiglia ....ma intanto vi frequentate.

lei dice di essere innamorata del marito ma porta avanti un rapporto d'amore con te
tu sei l'anima gemella e lui l'altra meta della mela....ma dico ...

e se ci fosse un terzo uomo chi sarebbe ?  tu l'anima gemella ,lui la meta della mela e il terzo ?' la parte di se che completa la sua anima ma vive in un altro corpo? 
scusa se sono un po' dura ma mi sembra piu' una bella favoletta che vi state raccontando per rendere piu "dolce" la vita che vero amore.


----------

